# Poor Responder....part 10



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Lots of love, luck & sticky vibes










Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm first! Yay!

Love to all.

xx

PS: What happened to Rachel, Natasha?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Miranda7 said:


> I'm first! Yay!
> 
> Love to all.
> 
> ...


Hi Miranda

Sorry, what do you mean "what happened to Rachel" 

N x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

We will we can help each other through the madness!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I must be on too many threads! Rachel usually directs us to a new home, doesn't she? Or is that Jinemed?
Scuse me, I'm going


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, I SEE - it's her, you and Miss TC!
Sorry


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, all of us Mod this IVF board so any of will start new threads, lock threads, edit threads etc..we don't have "set" threads that we look after.

N x


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I've just typed out a long message then pressed the wrong key and lost it all!   

Miranda, I've changed my picture just for you, I didn't notice that me and Merse had the same one! 
I'm not into my 2nd week yet, I only had ET on Monday! I've got ages and ages and ages to go yet 
Will you keep in touch with us when you're on holiday? Will they have internet cafes? We'll worry about you you know!

Roozie, I know, you're right, I'm keeping away from the evil pee sticks, for now anyway! I don't think I dare test too early 

Merse, mine sticks needles in the top of my head, it really hurts! I don't find it relaxing either, the things we have to do 

Sorry to whoever I've missed, I can't remember anyone else's post now  Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God you girls have been chatting for ages!! Taken me half hour to read through!!

Minxy - How is Ms TC, I often think of her and hopw she is going ok.. is she coming back to us soon?  

Right... no time for personals.. I have 10 games of scrb to play!!!  

Back later XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura, Mir I've had my go on scrabble!! xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm all scrabbled out!!  Right personals!!

Emma - Oh fab .. lucky 7 follies??!!    Lots of EWCM is a fab sign I had none and I got 4 eggs!!  

Mirra - Get your dad to take you.. he will be fine and people like to help out where they can. How you feeling?   

Linz - Agh 2ww is terrible. Hope it flys by and you get the BFP you deserve.  As for testing i always do as then the result is not such a shock, its all down to personal choice i think. XX

Nicks - hope your having fun.

Rooz - How are the 4 of you?   Your gonna be HUGE!!  

Merse - I've been! How are you feeling?  

Inc - have you made any decisions yet?  You going for nat Ivf?

Odette - where are you?

Sarah - How are you? Whats happening with you? Any gigs over the weekend?

Bodia & Pin -  hows you and your bumps?

Ok I'm going to watch a movie now. XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nervous Laura!!!  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Been!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - I have! Seems a good move, getting dad to drive - I won't be an airport tramp!

Linz - I count from EC! And so it's kinda nearly your second week? Isn't it?  Ach, near as dammit. 

I'm taking my laptop and the hotel has wireless access, so I'll be on here ALL the time! You don't get rid of me THAT easily!  

I only noticed you had the same one when you had about five or six consecutive messages and I got all confused!

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra & Merse - I'll do my best to be around as much as I can for both of you over the next few weeks. I really want you girls to get that BFP and I (we) will be here for you whatever the outcome.   Oh had some vino... all emotional!  You are great girls and will make great mums, life is an **** that you have to go through all this to do something most people manage on a drunken night.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Morning girlies,

Blimey, you don't half get up early when you're not drinking at the weekend, I've been up since 7! 

Mirra, yay! Thats ok then, I expect regular reports back to team PR, thats an order! Don't make us too jealous though of the sun/sea/sunbathing/relaxing by the pool, aaarrrggghhh!!!! If this doesn't work, I might be tempted to do the same. What made you decide to have tx there? Have they got good success rates? Are they cheaper? 

Laura, wino!  I'm only jealous  Did you start testing to see when hcg's gone out of your system? I think I might test next weekend, thats if I make it that far before af comes. I think Official test day is 3rd October, which is 16 days after ET. The clinic haven't rang me to confirm it yet, but thats how long I had to wait last time. Af is due on Friday  

Inc, hope you're ok, I forgot to include you on my last post, I'm going 2ww  I know I'm very lucky I haven't got to worry about work at the mo. I worked all the way through last time, I can remember how stressful it was (for me anyway, I know some prefer to work). Couldn't you get signed off for a week or two, if you're finding it difficult, it might do you good, and you could have a think about what you want to do about your next tx? Take it easy, remember we're all here for you xxx

Hi to everyone else 

Linz xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

everyone,

Merse - when do you get the results of your bloods?  Did you have FSH again or was it just the Hep/HIV ones?

Linz - Glad you're not going too mad.  Anything planned for your 'dry' sans alcohol weekend?

Mirra - Glad your Dad's driving you to the airport.

Been for another blood test today.  E2 was 6000 and something, so I guess that's good, yes?  I have to go the hospital tonight for my trigger jab at 00:45 hours!  Not sure I'll stay awake that long...might have to set my alarm.  They don't let you do it at home as they consider it to be the most important injection so they want it done by a professional.  Seems a bit crazy to me..I've been injecting myself all week with no problems.  OMG, I hope it's not an intramuscular one in the bot!  EC is scheduled for 12:30 on Monday - I can't believe I have to go all morning without a cuppa.

Have a good weekend my PR lovelies xx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Emma 

Thats a bit late  it wouldn't be too bad if you could do it yourself. At least they're very thorough, which isn't a bad thing, I suppose. My HCG was only a little needle, like the stimms, I had it in my stomach.
Are you getting excited/nervous now? It seems ages ago now since I had EC.

I am going mad, just pretending to be calm and sane! I spent too long on the internet yesterday, researching symptoms  I'm trying to keep well away today! I haven't got anything exciting planned, going to the farm shop later, then visiting my nan as she's been poorly, then tonight I'm going to cook us a curry. We're going out for lunch tomorrow. Its hard when you're not supposed to be doing anything, I keep worrying that I've done too much, I went to Sainsburys the other day, I only needed 3 things, but ended up buying the whole shop, I forgot about having to load it/unload it in the car!  Some of the bags were really heavy, so I was worried after that, that I may have done something!  What have you got planned for your 2ww?


Hi to everyone else,

Linz xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello girls! 

I have been in bed until NOW. Fan-bloody-tastic! Need to catch up on all the sleep I've missed on the pill nastiness.

Linz - most clinics say to test 14 days after EC - 16 past transfer seems unnecessarily long! And stressful, waiting. Was it a day 2 transfer? That would make it Sept 30/31 I'm thinking?
I chose the Jinemed because they gave me the best, nicest, quickest response on email - and as we all know it's communication that really sends you loopy with tx. They are HUGELY cheaper - £500 for TESE that would be at least £3,000 here, £1,500 for ICSI, £750 approx for the drugs. Plus the big thing for me is the holiday aspect - the R&R, being away from work. Their success rates are brilliant - and they don't turn down poor responders.
All that's enough for me! It would have cost us £9,000 at least here, and that's without 17 nights in a four-star hotel!
I do love the Lister, but it was a very stressful way to do it. It's an eight-hour round trip each time, just for 5 mins appts.

Emma - that's a horrible time to go somewhere to be jabbed! Needs must I suppose, but, ugh. Soon be over, this jabbing!
I had to go hours without a cuppa too, as we drove up at 3am for EC, which didn't happen till 9am. It's not nice! Partic as you're so nervous you're parched...

Laura - you still emotional? Awww, that's lovely - it's so nice to feel so supported.    Now play your scrab move!  

I'm off into Yeovil later to get some pyjams and pants from primark - or Pishmark, as my SIL would have it. Oh, and some trackie bottoms for the plane...   Excited!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Ooh, they sound fab, especially the prices, and the good success rates. God, I'm getting excited for you!  I would definately consider it next time.
Yes, you're right, 16 days is a long time to wait. I was thinking of testing next Sunday if af stays away for that long


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Mirra -Oh how exciting!!!  Agh!! Can't wait til you there and I can get all the info from you!!  How much were the hotels etc? Did you book them through the hospital or independent?

Linz - I did TONS of research on clinics and I too went for Jimenad, they were really nice and professional and asked for lots of info on me before giving me any idea what treatment they would offer... unlike alot of the abroadies who just said 'egg donation' based on very little.  I would be heading out with Mirra too if the NHS hadn't stepped in!

Emma - I think they say each 1000 is about 1 egg!  So thats 6 ready to go!    Trigger is no differnt (as in needle type) to the stimms so don't worry.  I did mine at home, think it is the timing they are most worried about. 

Right off to do cleaning.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls can't stop as just leaving to stay with friends but wanted to say good luck to Emma be thinking of you and safe journey Mir let us know when you arrive!! Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Merse - thanks for the good luck wishes hun.

Linz - you sound like you've got a really lovely chilled weekend planned.  I know what you mean about not wanting to do too much.  None of my friends here in HK know about the tx so it's been quite difficult trying to plan things.  I've arranged to meet a particular friend next friday and she asked if I wanted to go for a hike.  I texted her back saying I'd much prefer a film and lunch...which is balls, coz in truth I'd rather be outside in the fresh air hiking in the hills.  I will try and carry on as much as normal in the 2ww (if I get that far) but I think hiking could be taking it a bit too far, especially as it's soooo hot here.  I went to a support group on Thursday for women suffering from infertility and met others in my situation.  I'm the only one cycling at the moment all the others were either pregnant or in between tx.  One of the girls I met suggested meeting up for coffee during my 2ww, so I'll def take her up on it and bore her senseless with my symptoms...or lack of!

LB - thanks for the needle info...my last hcg shot was a small needle...I'm just worried  in case they do things differently over here...oh well, if it's in my bott I won't be able to see the size of the needle, will I?

Mirra - I love Primark - that's one of the things I miss about the UK...that and roast dinners....nice bread.....fully stocked supermarket shelves.....parking at the supermarket.....sunday papers....my family....I could go on...!  Good luck for the journey to Turkey.  I'm so envious of you with all that lovely Mediterranean food..yum.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Emma - I felt any exercise was brilliant to take my mind off the symptom sorting! But yeah, hiking in hot weather may be a little OTT! It depends how you feel though, doesn't it?
I'm just having my last full English brekkie before the Med food! Yummy. Are supermarkets in HK badly stocked then?

Cheers Merse - have a lovely weekend away!

Linz - Sunday sounds fine to test, to me - remember -  !! They give you a mobile phone when you're in Turkey as well, to call the clinic, and pick you up from the airport and everything. They have deals with certain hotels, but you're free to book your own. I'm saving quite a bit on the room by booking through the clinic.

Laura - I'm paying £1,100 for a double room and brekkie - here's the hotel: http://www.taksimgonen.com/
But you can pay £750 for another hotel. I just figured I'm only going to do this once, and I'm over there for quite a while, so I wanted a pool and wireless access - plus the breakfasts are to die for, I hear.

Yeah, I instantly felt the Jinemed knew what they were doing - I'm confident that if anyone can get me preggers it's them.
But you won't have to go there Linz - you'll be big with child!

xxxx

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ohhhhh roof top swiming pool!!!!  Nice!  yeah I'd say worth the extra.  Is this one that the clinic recommended? If so maybe there will be some other cyclers there you can meet up with..... you'll be able to spot them with their pineapple juice, brazil nuts and small bruises all over their tum!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

Mirra - it's not that the supermarkets are badly stocked all the time but in my local one, if you don't get there before 4pm all the chicken breasts will have gone with the only alternative being chicken's feet...I think not    It's quite hit and miss a lot of the time.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - Mmmmmm! Chickens feet?!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Unfortunately the rooftop pool's closed as os yesterday - guess they close it off-season? But the basement pool's there. Jubbly!

Just got loads of cheapo clothes - £1 per item for a lot of it in Primark, as they've got all the autumn stuff out.

Hmmmn, chicken feet? Not many recipes I can think of!

xx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

hello 

Emma, that must be hard for you not telling your friends. Everyone knows about us (sometimes I wish certain people didn't, with their well-meaning comments ) at least you've got a support group to go to, and you've got us! Yum yum, chicken feet, how lovely!!! 

Miranda, I was telling Pete about your clinic, and he thinks its a good idea. The only thing is, as we're using donor sperm, I wonder if we'd be able to have treatment abroad? I think we'll be looking into it (if this one doesn't work).

What do you all think about going out and about in 2ww? I know they say we're supposed to rest etc. but we wanted to go out for a drive and a big walk somewhere tomorrow, then stop for a nice pub lunch on the way home. Pete's been off work all week and we wanted to have a day out before he's back at work. Does anyone think thats ok? Does it really matter? 

Just had loverly curry yum yum

Linz xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Linz, you couldn't go to Turkey, but the Jinemed have a clinic in Greece, where you can use donor sperm. Greece sounds nicer anyway!
You do whatever you're comfortable with on your 2WW. I know I hauled rocks and did gardening and all sorts - it was the only way I could keep my mind occupied!
You think no one's ever had a bit of a walk and been pg before? Pah!.... Resting, I think, is only for when you're suffering after EC - if the only people who got pg were complete sofa spuds there would be very few babies in the world.
You have that walk - and if you feel odd put it down to early pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, thats what I keep thinking, everyone else carries on as normal when they don't even know they're pregnant. At the clinic they told me to have complete rest because I bled early last time. But surely if its going to work it will anyway, whether I lie down or not? Everytime I do something I feel guilty! It makes you worry about every little thing doesn't it? 

Are you packed yet? Getting nervous? I'll look into the Greece Jinemed for us if this doesn't work.

Right, I'm off to have a shower, speak later xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm just doing the last-minute panicking about what I haven't packed! I've put a few blood test results in, though he hasn't asked to see them, plus my birth and wedding certificates, though he hasn't asked to see them either.

Anything else I've forgotten Pete can bring over on Friday though, so not too much panic!

I thought AF was coming this morning, but the stress seems to have blown her away. She must come by 2pm or I'll have to wait to start when I get there, and that would seriously piddle me off!

Come on auntie, you're never usually shy...

Step away from the guilt! I know how you feel, but forget feeling guilty - you couldn't do any more than you're doing to get pregnant. There are people who will go through any sort of misery to get that BFP but I ain't one of them - I try to think what will be will be.  

Have a nice walk, a lovely pub lunch and give yourself a break from fretting what you should or shouldn't do - I really don't think it makes a blind bit of difference! If they've implanted they will be safely snuggled by now. You'll go bonkers just lying there!

xxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Put your best knickers on (white if poss) that will bring af on  

Right, I AM going in the shower now! 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm rubbish at washing whites, thus I only have one pair of white pants!
And they're not my best... sigh. Oh well, I'll take the dogs out and see if that has the desired effect!

How was the shower? 

xx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Miranda - wishing you all the luck in the World!

I am cycling too! But nothings ever straightforward in this game is it. My clinic are a Mon to Friday clinic so I started spotting on Thursday and started flapping. Rang the clinic to see if I could cycle ( couldn't get in the last two months) was told they would try their best but it would depend on when my first day of proper bleeding happened. So Thursday night I get small amount of red blood so rang the clinic first thing Friday and managed to get in so am on top of the world. Go for a scan Friday and remove tampon = nothing! Didn't say anything at the clinic because I felt I was going to start full blast at any minute. Consultant seemed happy with scan & I got my prescription.Anyway rest of Friday nothing , Saturday nothing. Went for reflexology on Sat morning and she was trying to get my flow going and told me to have sex that night if hadn't started again. Well I don't know if its coincidence but in future if anyone is spotting and the full flow just doesn't seem to want to happen have sex. Went the loo after and I had started properly!

Emmachoc - your posts really helped me not to panic too much. Wierd isn't it I am sure its stress that makes AF do strange things and remembering you went through something similar and re reading your posts really helped. Good luck to you too for the next step.

Anyway so today is the first day of my cycle so tomorrow I will check ok just to carry on two days later than planned I am sure it will be ok.

How are all you Mums to be doing. Roozie and Nicky glad to hear everythings going well. Bodia hope everything is ok with you.

Ali - are you still around? Hope you are ok

Merse - good luck to you too and Laura I know you are not too far behind and Linziloo fingers crossed. Well its getting very busy on here.

A big hello to everyone I've forgotten.

Pam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay Pam nice to have you back.    Yes lots of excitement on here at the moment.

Linz - I was told to rest if I wanted to but it actually doesn't help at all, it will either work or it won't. The only thing I was told not to do was bungey jumping (I think they were pulling my leg!!)  .  Hope you enjoyed a stroll and a nice lunch. 

Mirra - Well all packed? How you feeling?    Maybe a goodbye/ AF inducing shag may be worth while??

Merse - How are you?

Emma - Is it EC tom?  

Preggers ladies - how are you all?

X


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Miranda, shower was lovely (I haven't been in there all this time though! )
Are you all packed? AF showed up yet?

Emma, good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you 

Laura, how are you? Are you back to normal now after your op?

Pam, good luck for this cycle 

Merse, how was your weekend away?

Hi to everyone else, its been really quiet on here this weekend, or is it that I'm the only one with no social life? 


Been to Lincoln this afternoon. Had a nice walk round the shops, bought a brown 70's style leather jacket (a tight zip-up one) I thought it might tempt fate if I bought something I really like and can't wear if I'm pregnant! 

Had a massive Sunday lunch, and a pudding it was gorgeous. Am so full now though


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - 'pudding' is not really enough for us ... we need more details... was it apple crumble and custard!!

I'm much better ta.  Although went gym yest and when I was swimming  it hurt a little like a pulling in my tum but not too bad.

Lincoln is lovely thats one of our possibles for when we move!!  I meant to tell you that there is a pregnancy chair in the trip to jerusolom (sp) pub in notts!!  I sat on it for ages last time I was there!!  If you sit on it you are destined to get preg shortly aferwards!!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Ooooh, I've been in there before, didn't know about the chair though, will have to go and try it. Especially cos I've just been looking at the Embryology Archives on here, and there's some posts on there about 2 cell embies and how nobody gets pregnant with them  I wish they had told us this at the clinic, why do they get your hopes up, they told us they were good embies, I would rather they just said we've got less of a chance/zero chance of it working.

Oh, yes, the pudding was white chocolate and raspberry cheesecake.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!

No Linz - you're not the only one with no social life! I too have zip, nada.
Who said you have no chance with 2-cell embies?  That's rubbish! They wouldn't bother putting them back if not - total drivel. Why not put a message on peer support asking people for success stories?
It's what they do when they go in that's important.
I'll search and have a look, but I'm sure I've seen people get pg with 2-cell embies.

Pam - hello! Well done on getting cycling! I said to Pete I wanted to be jiggy and he said no! But he caved and everything is now set for tomorrow to be day 2. Thank God! He said he didn't want to be used as Dynorod...
Where are you being treated? Bit bad only operating Mon-Fri - that would do my absolute head in. But you're on the road now at least - hooray!
I took the pill to make mine come today - but you never know even so...

Laura - hello dear! Thanks for the PM - I will text you! Not in the middle of the night though, which is when I hit the airport. I hate getting texts in the middle of the night, so I don't do it to others!  

xxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I know maybe some get pregnant with 2 cells, but it sounds like the chances are alot lower. I just wish that they would tell us this and be honest instead of getting our hopes up. I would rather know the truth however bad it is. They said they were really good?!  I might post on peer support, good idea.

Thanks for the support, Miranda, I'm so pleased I've found this thread, you're all great!  

When are you flying?


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks for the good luck wishes

Linziloo I would do what Mira says and post on peer support. Lots of clinics only do day 3 transfers ie EC one day , nothing the next, ET the day after that and cell 2 to 4 is the normal expected at this stage or thats what I have always been led to believe. 

Miranda - LOL love Pete's dynorod comment! My beloved had no idea he was being used for this purpose he was just happy I was rampant last night! I am at the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in Gateshead in the North East.

Had a last minute run around today - bought HUGE knickers to keep my tum warm and a fluffy car seat cover to keep my back warm. Might have to nip in the car down to Nottingham now I have read your post Laura!

Goodnight PR's

Pam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - I had a 2 and 3 cell last time and posted on the preg board to ask if anyone got preg with low cell embies and i got lots of replies!    If you do a search the thread should come up.. I'll see if I can find the link.X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - Sorry couldn't find old thread!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning girls!!
Have just spent the weekend with friends and their 2 children of 1 and 3 years old and our dog!! Oh my goodness it was great fun but soooo tiring!!
Got home at 9pm last night and straight to bed!!! 
Mir are you there yet
Pam where are you in your tx?
Linz how are you feeling today
Laura hows you have I got catching up to do on scrab?
Nicks hope your weekend was more relaxing than mine!!
Emma was EC yesterday??
Lots of love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

I got 8 eggs  Am really pleased with that given my PR status. Just got the agonising wait overnight to see how many fertilise. Thanks for all your good wishes - I've been bricking it over the past few days and it really helps to know you lot are here.

Pam - Good to have you back  that AF *finally* arrived - are you stimming from today?   that it all goes well. When's your next scan?

Mirra - Are you there yet?

Just had a call from the IVF Centre whilst I was typing this post and all the eggs were mature and have been injected (I opted for ICSI seeing as there was no difference in price)...they will call me before 12 tomorrow to let me know how many fertilise....god, I'm shaking as I write this....I need a drink!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma thats fantastic news!!!  Sorry can't remember how many you got last time? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi, not sure if  I should be posting on this thread so sorry if I'm in the wrong place but wanted some advice.

Currently on 2nd cycle of IVF-now ICSI and at EC this time we got 5 eggs, now waiitng to see how mature they are and if they fertilise.

Last time we only had 2 although both went on to fertilise with IVF and divide but I got a BFN.

Is there anything else we can do to improve our chances?


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I've started bleeding  I went to Tesco's earlier and had a feeling that I'd started bleeding whilst I was shopping, couldn't wait to get home, then was so relieved that I hadn't. Then just been to the toilet and when I wiped there was fresh blood. Only when I wiped, its stopped now. This is exactly what happened last time, only I've worked it out and it was actually day 10 last time, so its even earlier this time as I'm only 8 days since ET. I've spoken to the nurse at Care who thinks it may be implantation bleeding, but thats supposed to be old blood, this is bright red. She thinks its too early to be my period. I've had minging period pain though all day, I nearly bought a bottle of wine whilst I was shopping I was so sure af was on its way. I hope I'm wrong but this is how it happened last time, spotting for 2 days then full af. My boobs are still sore though, they don't normally hurt by the time I get my period, although that could be the Utrogestan. Got to put my feet up then ring them again tomorrow. I haven't even cried, feel numb.....help!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linzilou- don't stop hoping yet, stay postive x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hello!

I am here - at last. It felt like the never-ending journey at times  so many queues! Had to queue for baggage check-in, then take my baggage away to another queue to actually go down the chute, then the other end I had to queue for passport checks, then  was sent to the visa queue then back to passports again!

Then when I got here after YEARS of travelling it was straight to the hospital as it's day 2.

I'm on a whole new protocol, after discussions with The Man - he quickly realised I'd spent far toom much time comparing protocols and regimes on here and changed his mind four times during our convo!

In the end I'm on letrazole (a breast cancer drug) for a few days from today, then tomorrow I start on 150 Gonal F in the bum and Menagon in the tum (or the other way around - no matter as the nurses are doing it!)

I feel quite excited - there was a definite difference after the DHEA I think, in my first scan - or maybe I'm just getting better at looking for the follies. 

The hotel, now I'm finally here, is nice - can't work out how to get the shower on, but have had a strip wash and feel more human.

I'm all ready for din-dins, but it's a while till I've arranged to meet people, so I'm typing this and eating pistachios from the mini-bar! Hope it's not too dear.

Shopkeeper just told me I had beautiful eyes which, while par for the course in Turkey still bucked me up no end - he was very sincere, honest!  

Emma - what utterly brilliant news! EIGHT? Watch you don't void your PR membership! And all mature - wey-hey!!!! Two more than last time - and better ones too by the sound of it - you must get some good 'uns out of that - and some to freeze? Have that drink - it's your last for eight months or so!  

Pam - keep that tum warm with your enormous pants! I take it that's your local clinic then? Are they good?

Laura - how's the pre-tx PMA coming along? You'll be fine once you've got going - it always feels so much easier when you're there.

Beachgirl - hello! And welcome. This is the best thread on FF, I have to say - you're in the right place! What drugs protocol were you on for your first go? We can suggest some things if you let us know. DHEA is said to be good for poor responders - the man here was most impressed I'd been on it for four months! Such a relief, as you never know if they're going to approve and he said that was very good.
At this stage though, on the 2WW, there's not so much I can suggest - the quality issues will be done by now. Fine is very good, so try to relax and with any luck you'll have some really good ones in there.

Merse - hello! Have you scrabbed yet? I'll take my turn in a bit.

Linz - I've just read your post, you poor chickie. It's really no over yet - I've seen lots of similar posts where they've gone on to a BFP. Do try not to worry, although of course you will. A small amount of blood is fairly common, honest, even at this stage.    

Everyone else - hello!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda- wow you' re an inspiration.  I really hope that all goes well for you and DH.

I 've been on Antagonist Regime both times, short protocol.  Last time I was on 150 of Puregon and this time 200.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Eek! Don't know too much about Purgeon - anyone?

Better dash - need me dinner - but I'll be back on later

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening girls... just typed a big message and then comp froze!  

Emma - Yee haa!!  8 is fab, you must be chuffed... fingers crossed for lots of embies tomorrow!!!    

Mirra - Glad you arived safe... I had a dream last night that you got there and they collected 30 eggies from you!!!   I doubt you want 30 but hopefully thats a good sign!    So hotel nice and cosy... I love holidays! That was one of the prots that they suggested to be on emails .. oh exciting.  What do you mean the scan looks better.. you mean more little follies already??    As I only have 2 months til I start you think I should up my DHEA to 75? I'm only having 50 at the mo?? PMA still not great, think I'm just scared to think things might go ok... so used to them not going ok!

Linz - When I have implantation bleeding it was reddish and lasted about 4 days, wasn't very heavy (I'd only just come off pill so just thought it was light period)    Leave off the wine for now!!  SO have you done any tests yet?

Beachgirl - Puregon is a mix of FSH an LH and they recommend poor responders should use a FSH only stimm, although all clinics think slightly different things!  You are on quite a low dose.. it can go up to 600 for puregon and 450 for Menopur.  So if this doesn't work (hopefully it will) you have plenty of room for increasing your dose.

Nicks - you home yet?

Rooz - Hows you and the 3 little bubbas?

Merse - you been I best got on with my goes too! 

Pam, Bodia, Odette, Kerry and anyone I forgot.... hello!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls!
Mir glad you arrived safely and everything sounds really positive think I should be there cycling with you not here!!
Linz a girl on another thread bled quite a lot for a good few days (she also had this on her first go) and got a BFP so keep positive! 
Laura I see you've lost 3lb well done!! Yes I've had my go!
Beechgirl hopefully you won't need anymore treatment, but from what I've learnt on this thread menopur is better for poor responders!
Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Am on friggin constant knicker watch now. Spotting when I wipe, still red blood. Trying hard to be positive, not working very well though  Good job I didn't buy bottle of wine, would have been too tempting to neck it all 

Miranda, yay, you got there all right then?! Whats the clinic like? Had a look at their website, looks very nice!

Laura, I took 75mg DHEA, I was ok on it. Haven't done a test yet, was going to test on Sun, isn't it too early yet, I'm only 8dpt? Anyway, I'm too scared to!  Did you have bright red blood?

Merse, how are you?

Hi Beachgirl, this thread is fab, I'm not very 'up' on the best protocols, I was on 450 gonal f this time plus 75mg dhea for 4 months previous, got 4 eggs, 2 fertilised. Last time was on menopur 300, only got 1 egg.

Emma, well done on your 8 eggs, thats brilliant!!! Whens ET?



Hi everyone else!

Linz xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz - Did you take 75 all at one time or did you split it between the morning and evenign?  I think the blood was red, it was 2 yers ago now and as we wasn't trying at the time I wasn't looking for any symptoms and remember thinking if was my period.  Was only the being sick a coupld of weeks later that made me do HPT.  So your HCG should be out of your system now.. I'm not sure when you would get a BFP. If this is impantation bleeding it will take a few more days to show up, depending on what test you've got.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I took 50mg in the morning and 25 at night. I reseached it on t'internet and it seemed the best way to take it.

I'll see how I am tomorrow, if it doesn't get any worse I'll wait as long as I can before I test, at least I've still got hope then.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz -


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry not been on all week. I haven't had chance to read back through what I've missed, but I hope you're all ok.

Linz - I am thinking about you matey   Try not to get too upset (easier said than done I know) as stress isn't good for you at all. Plenty of chill time and hugs with DH. I am sure that next week you'll have your BFP. We're all routing for you.

Emma - well done Mrs. Do you know how many have fertilised yet 8 lovely eggs, that's so fabulous. 

Mirra - Glad you got there ok. Enjoy yourself while you're there and make the most of the you time xx

Laura - How's your oozzy belly, is it all healing nicely now chick? 
That's really interesting what you said about the Puregon being a mixture of FSH and LH. I was on 450iui of Puregon and maybe that's why I had a non response. I have my appointment at LWH a week today and I was thinking that I might ask if I can have menopur this time. Not sure which will be the best in my situation.

Nicks - How are things with you??

Hopefully get back on to chat tomorrow maybe.

Night night for now team PR

Sarah C xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi chaps!

back from a lovely din-dins - so much fun!

Bloody kacked though - had no sleep. Just waiting for hubby to log on to Msn - wee bugger's appearing offline - then I'll pop to beddie byes.

Laura - 30 eggs Can you imagine! Think I'd collapse with shock if I got 10! I wouldn't up the DHEA, personally - I did a bit of monitoring on mine and 50 was enough without upsetting my testosterone or beard. You're nowhere near 40, which is what it's recommended for. You could do a trial - up it and see how you feel?

Merse - I'd better scrab then! Too tired to thinkn of good words though...

Linz - it IS very early to spot, so with any luck it'll turn out ok. Too early  to test though - the HCG shot may not be out of your system yet.

Hi Sarah!

Right - better scrab.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Beachgirl - Welcome to the thread.  I've already replied to you on the other thread, but 5 eggs is fantastic...fingers and toes crossed that they fertilise overnight     As other on here have already mentioned a pure FSH drug for stimming appears to be the best for PR's.  I've only ever used Menopur - 1st tx (SP) I was on the max dose (450) and this tx (Antagonist protocol) I was on 450 for the first 2 days followed by 300 for the remaining 7.  This time I also took DHEA (75mg) for 3 months prior to tx but DHEA is only supposed to improved the quality not quantity of eggs.  

Linz - From what LB has said it sounds like implantation bleeding.  I really think it's far too early to be AF.    that the spotting stops and you get 2 lines on a pee stick    

Mirra (aka beautiful eyes   ) - Glad you've arrived safely. The clinic really sounds like they tailor the protocol to suit the individual...don't envy you with the botty injections though.  When's your next scan?  How's the food?  Did you have a kebab for tea?  

LB - Well done on the weight loss - I'm just putting it on at the mo...my double chin's getting bigger by the day  

Hi to Merse, Sarah, Pam, Rooz, Nickster & the rest of the gang.

Sat here waiting for the fertilisation call........


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

...just got the call...8/8 fertilised...can't quite believe it..    The clinic will call me tomorrow to update me on their progress.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma choc that's fantastic news, I wsa hoping that you'd have posted by the time I got up, congratulations x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma thats fantastic news!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well we just got the call, we had 4 mature rggs out of the 5 and 4 have fertilised, woohoo, will get the call tomorrow to tell us if they've divided and ET date etc x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Well done Emma and Beach! What fantastic fertilisation! Such good news - well done!

Just a flying visit, as I'm off to be jabbed, but thought I'd pop my head in and congratulate you. Brilliant result!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Miranda, good luck with your jab


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Ooooh, Miranda, don't envy you with having to get your   out! Whats the rest of your plans for today? Whats the weather like?

Emma, thats fan-bloody-tastic!!! How many did you get last time?

Beachgirl, thats fantastic too! Looks like we'll be having some BFP's on here soon.

Sarah, how are you? 

Hi everyone else.

I've stopped bleeding (I hope). AF pains are not as bad. I've got a throbbing pain in my right side, which I've had for a few days now, which I'm thinking must be from my cyst on my ovary. Then again I get pain from that when I'm on my period. This waiting game is horrendous. I'm just expecting my period everytime I go to the toilet, which is approx every 10 minutes!

If this doesn't work-
I don't know whether it would be better to try and get this cyst removed again (which would be 4th operation this year ) or whether to try and get the money together to do ivf again asap. 
I've got private healthcare insurance, but I'll lose that when I get made redundant on 26th October. I was thinking I could try and get in before then. I need a plan of action for when the inevitable happens, it helps me to cope better!

Right, off to do knicker check, back later xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Beachgirl   that's fantastic news - am so pleased for you...here's hoping we both get good news tomorrow  

Mirra - Hope the prick didn't hurt too much....was it a big or a small one?

Linz -   that the spotting has stopped...all your symptoms sound really positive...have you decided when you're going to POAS?

xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

just a line to say brill fert. news Em and Beachgirl - well done both of you, you must be feeling pretty positive now...  Look forward to reading more good news on that front for both of you.        

Mirra, glad you're there safe and well. All sounds great so far.... enjoy the mooneying today!! 

Linzi - i'm keeping all crossed for you. Hang in there hun'. xx 

Off to bed for a nap - shattered!! My bladder's been playing up horrendously th epast few days so just been to doc's to provide a sample to check for anything nasty. Most likely just lots of pressure on it (tho' i thought this was a little early in the pg...?) but struggling to keep off the loo big time 

Love to everyone else,

Rooz xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi, for Linziloo      , thinking of you chicken!!!! , 

Mir, nice to hear you and dh are safe and well, dont envy the   ouch!! hopefully the nurses will have a good technique. I still cant believe the price of the whole package compared to what we pay in this country, my last cycle was £5500, it really doesnt look real when you type it. I really think you being out there will make the difference, as its a whole new experience, I know from experience I always got good blood test results when i had just come back from holiday.       Take care.xxx 

Em and Beachgirl,  Great news!!!      coming yr way and best of luck for your ET..

Hope everyone else is well, take care .... Gabxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beechgirl thats great news!!! 
Linz glad spotting has stopped sending you some  
Mir hope jab was ok
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Girls - the jab was ouchie! The girl who I've hooked up with suffered more though - her jab point swelled up and she was really feeling it!

Emma you rude girl! It was a very small prick when one looked at it, but it didn't half seem to go in a long way!  

I didn't pull a moonie, no - I had a skirt on and stretchy pants, so it was more a case of cocking a leg!

Rooz - awww, bladder infection? That sounds unconfortable - hope you get that sorted.

Gab - I've PM'd you back me ducks!

Linz - the weather was sunny and hot today, but it was raining yesterday! Will be hot the rest of the week though, if you can blieve the forecast.

Merse, Laura - sorry about the scrab! I'll try again later after dinner. My mind's not being very good with words at the moment - bah!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm sooooo fed up of this - was getting quite hopeful as had no spotting all day, then I've just had a bit of blood again when I wiped  I'm sure this is af coming. I can't stand it any more, I NEED A DRINK!!!!!!!!
I'd rather it just came at least then I'd know for sure. I don't think I can go through all this again. 
I'M SO STRESSED!!! 

Hope you're all having a better day than me! 

Thanks for thinking of me xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linziloo- don't have a drink cos if you are pg you'll wish you hadn't.  Just keep that PMA


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

No, I'm not having one, I just could do with one, I'm actually drinking hot milk!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linziloo- Ive just had 2 glasses of milk and 2 coffee kisses that my mum made


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

What are coffee kisses? They sound nice!


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Emma & Beachgirl well done! You must both be so relieved.Fingers crossed they do well overnight.

Linziloo - I have everything crossed its implantaion bleeding 

Mira - bet you don't need to worry about keeping your tum warm. Whats the temperature like out there?

Well I am plodding along on day 2 of stimms with my next scan on Monday so nothing to report.

Pam x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linzilou-

Link as follows for recipe:

www.be-ro.com/recipe/showrec29html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Just a quick one for me as we're off out.....had the call from the clinic....3 of them are grade 2 (1 being the best and 5 being the worst) and the remaining 5 are borderline grade 2/3.  Based on that we're having ET tomorrow!!  I can have up to three put back so need to discuss with DH if we'll go for 2 or 3 at ET.  AM really happy    whoohay tomorrow I'll be PUPO.

Beachgirl - Hope it's good news for you today   

Mirra - Hope all is going well....you're very brave having botty jabs.

Linz -     I really hope the spotting has a positive outcome     am willing you to get your BFP


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emmachoc- replied again on other thread but that's very good news x

Linziloo- hope you're ok

Hello to everyone else, sorry for not many personals but will be back once we've got the call with more news x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma thats great news!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz  xxxxxx
Beachgirl  xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Beachgirl

Sorry to gatecrash! 

I have added my obligatory disclaimer on your link but just wanted to tell you that the link doesn't work so that you can sort it out for those who wish to see it  

Take care 

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Rachel- I couldn;t get it to work either but if anyone wants to recipe log on to Be-ro website and they'll be able to find it.

We're still waiting for the call


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's good news   we have 4 embryos with 3-5 cells each


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Beachgirl -   fantastic news    for ET tomorrow.

Linz - Hope you're ok


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Emma, well done you! Thats brilliant, you must be so pleased! Yay, tomorrow you'll be 2wwaiting for your BFP!!!!

Beachgirl, thats fab! When are you having ET? 
I found the recipe, I might have to try it, then again, need to cut down really as I feel like I've put a stone on the last few weeks, it must be all that milk (and we have been having a fair few cakes just lately!).

Miranda, whats the plan today? Sunbathing? I'm soooo jealous, its getting really cold and windy here!
Hows the smoking/not smoking going?

Laura, how are you?

Pam, good luck for the stimming, hope you're growing lots of big fat follies  

Merse, how are you? When do you start stimming?

Roozie, hope you're feeling better, and catching up on your sleep? 

Nicki, are you back yet?

Hi to everyone else!

I'm still spotting slightly today  feel sure its af trying to rear her ugly head, but the Ultrogestan's keeping it at bay. This is exactly the same as last time  Only time will tell I suppose, I just hope it hurrys up. Going to nip out in a bit and buy some super tampax and a bottle of wine so that I'm all prepared.

Linz xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linziloo- I know the feeling about putting weight on drinking all that milk and especially now it's turning I love to eat comfort warm meals. I've got my fingers crossed that you'll get good news so try and stay positive.  I go for ET tomorrow at 11.30, not long now x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beachgirl fab news!!!
Linz keep positive!!! I'm waiting for AF to arrive it could be any day this week as I'm usually 28-32 days and start on day 2!!! Am very scared and haven't slept much this week!!
Has anyone on here taken whey protein when stimming
Mir hows it going there
Laura where are you?
Pam hows the stimming going?
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

brill news Em and Beachie, congrats both! What a score  Good luck for ET tomorrow, soon-to-be PUPO's 

Linzi.. i know this must be so hard, but keep hanging in there kiddo. I'm praying for your BFP too. xx   

Mirra - any bum jabs on today's agenda?

Pammie... hi an dhope the stimming's going Ok - good luck for your scan on Monday.

Love to all,

Rooz xxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Merse, I took whey protein whilst I was stimming. I got it from Boots, strawberry flavour. Hope your af comes soon for you (hope mine doesn't  )

Beachgirl, I've been eating loads lately, will be going back to ww if this doesn't work!

Hi Roozie, are you feeling better? Are you managing to get any more sleep?

Have got bad pains on both my sides now, think its from my ovaries, as well as bloody af pains, need some strong painkillers and my hot water bottle, and can't have either! I can't remember feeling like this last time. Wouldn't it just be fantastic if a miracle happened and I was pregnant! I just can't see it though


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz KEEP positive!!! 
Do you think taking the whey made any difference and did you put on weight with it? xxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm trying to keep positive, but its hard!!!!! I'm 99.999999% sure that af is on the way!!!!

I took it on both my last cycle and this one, no one _really_ knows if it helps do they? Its the same with the milk/brazil nuts etc. I think the extra protein must be doing some good though. I had the drink for breakfast instead of cereal (about the same calories) and its low fat. I was worrying about putting weight on aswell. Then again thats gone out of the window just lately, especially as I'm off work, think I've ate my weight in brazil nuts, which are soooo fattening! I really need to


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Linz - positive or negative - I don't think your attitude will change the outcome.  I have heard from ladies who never thought it would work and it worked for them.  

It's good to be positive if you can, but don't beat yourself if you don't feel positive at times.  Hope it works for you.  Fingers crossed    .

Hello to everybody else...


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hear hear Inc - Linzi, i was so completely negative, tested early and it was -ve, had all the usual AF symptons, and by the time i was due to test, barely thought it was worth even looking at the stick. Just shows, if it's going to be a BFP it will be a BFP .....


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, starting to bleed a bit heavier now. Just been to the shop to buy super-plus tampax and ultra towels - and biscuits to cheer me up, and a bottle of wine (which I've just realised can't drink till OTD anyway )
Spoke to one of the nurses at Care. Even she thinks it sounds like AF is on its way. But because of my ovary pains and bloating, I've had to measure my belly, then I've got to measure it again tomorrow to see if its getting any bigger, to rule out OHSS (I hope I don't have to tell them the measurements ).
I wouldn't have thought I'd got that, I only got 4 eggs?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Llinz -   
Girls, read on the natural ivf thread about bee pollen and royal jelly apparently being v. good for egg quality...  .  So, decided to order some today... Also read about this in Randine's book on fertility...but never knew where to get it from.  there's a link if you are interested on the other thread. 

Fingers crossed for all ttc girls    

I did my ovulation test this morning and it showed positive.  Day 14.  So, I guess there might be some hope for me yet....   .  Chin up girl   .
DH is for the first time - maybe out of desperation- being really good about his vits and supps.  
'


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linziloo- sounds like you're having a bad time, wish that there was something I could do to help you.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks girls, your support means so much to me as no one else really knows what I'm going through like you all do.
I haven't cried yet, I'm trying to 'stay positive'. I hate the crying bit, I know I've got to go through it, but I'm trying to put it off for as long as possible if you know what I mean? For now, I'm just going to try and think there's still some hope.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz its so hard isn't it. Sending you   xxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

INCONCEIVABLE said:


> Girls, read on the natural ivf thread about bee pollen and royal jelly apparently being v. good for egg quality...  . So, decided to order some today... Also read about this in Randine's book on fertility...but never knew where to get it from. there's a link if you are interested on the other thread.


Hi 

If anyone's interested in the product that Inconceivable has mentioned, it's Apimist.

It's like a special honey that contains royal jelly, bee propolis and bee pollen, all of which can be beneficial for fertility. You just have a teaspoon a day.

I used this through both of my last IVFs and am again with this current one. I appreciate that my issue isn't with being a poor responder but our embryologist did say that all eggs collected were good quality...I've no idea if Apimist contributed to this or not but didn't do me any harm...as Inconceivable has said, maybe worth giving it a go ?

Here's the link to website...

http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html

and here's some info...

"Pure Fresh Royal Jelly - nature's rejuvenator, has been shown to help in the relief of arthritic symptoms, lesson the effects of PMT by hormone balancing and promote overall wellbeing.

Pure bee pollen - for fertility, general health and weight balancing, available as powder or granules.

Propolis - nature's natural antibiotic and anti-inflammatory which strengthens the immune system and is great for treating a multitude of skin conditions, available as a tincture suitable for topical or internal treatment or as a convenient capsule.

Apimist and Apimist Plus - our popular range of honey, which incorporates the four constituents of the beehive for boosting the immune system and replacing minerals and trace elements largely missing due to modern intensive farm methods. Delicious in a smoothie or simply spread on toast or bread"

Hope that helps 

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry didn't get on last night went for a 'quick one' after work which turned into full blown booze fest!    

Emma and Beachgirl - Well done on getting some beautiful embies XX

Linz - Oh I hope you not got OHSS... I too thought that was just for people with lots of eggies! Stay positive hon.  Its all a gamble, none of us know whats happening inside.  

Merse - hiya hon.

Mirra - Where are you?  Too busy in the bar mingling with the turks to talk to us 

As for the new honey product not sure I can cope with anything else to eat!!  If all these things work my eggs will be so big and juicy that they won't be able to get them out!!!  saying that I will prob buy some tomorrow!!  

Hello to the rest of the gang!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I think I've put weight on with all the milk, juice, nuts etc that I've been eating.....

Emmachoc- good luck for ET. Can't wait to hear how you got on. x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Mirra – Is it still lovely and hot over there? What’s your hotel like, nice?? God so many questions to ask you….How did you find the clinic, is it all ok? Bet you're nice and chilled. So who's adopted your fur babies while you're away?

Emma – whey hey!!!!!! You go girl. That’s so exciting, I bet you’re over the moon. Good luck with ET, I’ll be thinking positive thoughts for you.  

Beachgirl – Hello there. God it seems like team PR are on a roll. Well done to you too.  

Linz – I am fine thanks. Not much to report to be honest cos all I seem to do is work at the mo. I really hope it works out for you honey. I read through and I can feel your anxiousness. It must be awful. If I ever get to that 2ww stage I think I’ll end up in a loony bin as I’m not the best with stress. Come on chicky, positive thoughts  Its not over yet  

Roozie – Lovely to hear from you honey. Hope you and our babies are all safe and well. Bet all that running to the loo is just our babies making themselves uber comfortable and resting on your bladder. 

Pam – Good luck with this tx. Are you on the SP or the LP?? 

Merse – Your starting in the next week too, that’s fab. Its exciting but scary isn’t it? Good luck with it all. I go for my 1st appointment at Liverpool on Monday and if my aF behaves itself then my appointment will actually be on day 2 so the best news that I could get is that they’d start me staright away next week. Not really the luckiest person though so I will probs have to wait. 

Laura - How's it going you boozy be-atch??   Are you back at work and ok now?? 

Hi Gabrielle and everyone else  

Sarah xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh forgot to say Nicks texted for an update on all of you.. she is having nice holiday and has taken her fur babies with her!  She sends her love and positive thoughts!

Sarah - Yeah back to work 'm afraid   On training today and tom, so easy days for a change and then I'm just in Friday and have a long weekend planned.   Alton Towers on Monday 

X


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm now officially PUPO - I have three (yes 3!) embies on board.  I was told the chances of triplets was 2-3%.  I had to have my bladder drained afterwards (not pleasant) as it was so full - think I took the request for a full bladder to the extreme! I was then made to lie down for 3 hours which was harder than it sounds as I needed the toilet again and I struggled with the bed pan so eventually I got up and went to the toilet.  I don't think I'll drink anything for the remainder of the day I drank sooooo much this morning.  I also have 4 embies in the freezer too.

Beachgirl -    good luck for today.

Linz    I really hope this isn't AF   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

emmachoc- see you when I get back.  Congrats x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma congrats!!!!
Beachgirl good luck for today!
Laura have you recovered
Mir whats going on with you?
Linz hows things today?
Well my AF has sort of arrived had bad tummy, head and some spotting yesterday eve hoping it will arrive properly today! Going to phone the clinic soon and ask when I start injections! Also got acupuncture today hoping she'll calm me down as I'm soooooo anxious as the mo!!!
Hope everyone else is ok? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Emma - excellent news... Sounds v. promising. 

Linz -   

Sorry for lack of personals.  Have to go and get ready for work.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Linz... thinking about you today, hope AF is holding off.       

Em, congrats on the 3 going in safe and sound!! (so can i look forward to another triplet mummy on here then?? ) Sorry you had that wee wee complication... bladder's a dirty word for me at the mo!!

Beachgirl... rooting for you too - is your's today or tomorrow?

Merse, hope you feel better once AF arrives properly - hopefully the acu will ease your nerves a little  

Love to everyone else, 

Rooz xx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

As Rosie says could be another set of triplets on this thread.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Back from ET and now have two embies on board


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Can't keep up with all the new posts 

So I had my holiday in Ibiza - nice hotel and lots of relaxing time spent with hubby.  We went clubbing one night to a club called El Divino but found it quite boring to be honest - either were too old or its over hyped. .  We spent most of our time in Ibiza Town with its lovely medievial city and romantic restaurants.

Anyway arrived back last week to the news that hubbys mum was in hospital - unfortunatly she died a few days later. She was 86 so she had a long life but still sad.

What else, got a date for my hydro op 5th November which is great as it could have been up to 6 months in waiting for it.

Also started on a shake diet - one main lunch, 2 small snacks and two shakes.
It's too soon to tell but will keep you informed of progress. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well 

lots of love

odette


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

well done Beachgirl!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Odette - oH bonfire night!!! Great you got a date. X

Mirra - Update please!

Emma - Wow thats great and 4 in the freezer too.  

Linz - How are you today?  

Beachgirl - PUPO!  

Merse - Hope you acu helps... I really liked mine!  

Rooz - The brood resting on your bladder already... imagine what it'l be like a few months... we can all chip in and buy you some tena lady pads??  

Sarah & Inc - Hows you? what decisions have you made?

Nicks - When you back we miss our Dr!!

I'm alrigh home nice and early as on training... up to 75 on my DHEA but feel really shattered... not sure thats a side effect though?

XX


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I am on 50 or 75 depending whether I remember to take it in the evenings.  I take two in the morning.  

I am having my app for natural/mildly stimulated IVF with Geeta on 11 Oct.  Annoyed it's not sooner...

Odette - what are your plans?  

Laura - are you now feeling better?  Does it still hurt post your op?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - no I've been completey fine since about 2 weeks post op.. fit as a fiddle!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Firstly - sorry I haven't scrabbed! I can't get the board to show on my laptop and can't get the help topics to reveal themselves either - bah!

Now then, an update; I _think_ I'm doing quite well! It's hard to tell, but I had my first scan today and was disappointed only to see two follicles. BUT then I thought about it and I've always been scanned after four days of stims before, and this was after only two. So I feel pretty hopeful all round.

I'm having a magic time over here. I hooked up with Helen from the Jinemed thread and we've been having lovely meals, and wine! and shopping till we drop. I'm so relaxed now I don't give a damn about the wine - I feel like my chances have tripled with the amount of fun we're having.

Though the blokes are fricking murder - they keep making remarks and staring and last night I had to pack up and go stay with Helen after some winker kept knocking on her door.
It's the breasts, you see - they're all flat chested over here and the ladies think us with our big boobs are really ugly, but the men think they've gone to heaven. They show this by making obscene remarks, even though no one speaks English, and gesticulating.
I threatened the guy in Helen's hotel with the police, then told the reception, who also had a word! It's all drama here.

Odette - I'm so sorry to hear about your mother-in-law - what a dreadful shock. Glad to hear you have a date booked for the hydro.

Laura - I was ok on 75mg, but my testosterone was edging high. Are you going to take it with the pill? The Jinemed's top guy was really pleased I had taken DHEA, so I'm really reassured by that.

Emma - that's excellent! Three in and four in the freezer - wow!

Well done beachgirl! That's a great result - hang on in there embies!

Sarah - my stepson has my dogs until Tues, when my parents will pick them up. My kitten's already gone to my parents - their neighbour's popping in to feed him and their cat for four days.
It was too much disruption for him to go to my stepson's when he'd jusy got settled with us, and besides, his enormous dog hates cats!

Rooz, Inc, Merse - hello my sweets 

And all the rest of you - hi!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra !!  Oh you sound like you are having a great time!!! I think holiday IVF is the way forward.  I must admit i was a bit worried about you on your own in Turkey... I have been several times and always had probs.  But you have eachother so thats great.  DH is coming out tom? 

2 follies on day 2 sounds fab!!!   

Great to hear from you and I must admit I may be having a wee drop of vino next time round.

As for DHEA I am going to attempt to take through the pill as I've only been taking for a few weeks.  So want to get as much in there as possible!! Not sure if it works like that!

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well it can't possibly react the same with everybody, so go for it! You may well be fine.

Yep - vino's the way to go! We had rose tonight - slurp!

We've decided that if there is a next time we'll rent a villa and self-cater. One with a pool of course! Been swimming lots, and it's wonderful stress relief. Not that I am very stressed now!

Thanks for the PMA on the follies! I had that heart-sink moment at the scan, but to be fair, he couldn't see my left ovary for my bowel - eating far too much! Eating really healthy food though - the goats' cheese and salads are to die for.

Gawd, I'm so sorry about our games - I'll get on to it after Oct 11!

How are you feeling about your tx now? The same? I didn't start to get enthused until now really, and even so I'm keeping it low-key. It's all so worrying really. But I do feel in such safe hands - the clinic's brilliant.

xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Such a lot has been happening where do I start!  
Emma and Beach - well done you two!   Emma I think you are top scorer now on this thread!  
Linz - any news?  I hope it turns out to be implantation bleeding.   Always wanted that as a sign but I bet its pretty scary when you do start to bleed.  Fingers crossed anyway.  
Odette - sorry about your MIL   Glad you have a date for your op - not too long either.
Inc - hello. Not too long to your date either.  Hope you get a good plan.  
SJC - you decided yet?  
Merse - you about to start too!   Hoping I will have lots of BFP buddies soon  
And Pammie too!    Bring it on! 
LB - hi hun. Hope you are OK on your DHEA.  As Mirra says you can get your testosterone measured if you are worried.  I think it needs to be on the high side to work though - mine was highish just before I conceived although it had been normal before - I had taken some 'micronised' from e bay as I ran out of the other type and i think it gave me a higher level.  Who knows if that did the trick?  
Mirra - you sound like you are having fun and that's the way it should be.    From your scan it sounds promising   Glad you have a FF out there too.
Rooz - wow 15 weeks already - it goes so fast! Never mind your bladder they will be giving you piles soon!  
Minx - hope your cycle is going well!    
Swinny - fingers crossed for you starting next week - never say never  
I had a nice holiday and still have another week off (week 2 of the 2WW it would have been!) Not feeling much in the way of symptoms apart from (.)(.) a bit tender.  Glad I'm not being sick though - have I got away with it do you think? I have a MW appt next week at the docs.
Just making DH a carrot cake  
Lets hope we have a run of BFP's now girls!
Love you
 Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Awww, Nicks, we love you too!

Thank heaven you're NOT on your 2WW, eh? Means you can actually enjoy your holiday!

Gosh, didn't know that about testosterone.

I'm SO glad everything's going well! It's a real boost to know you're cruising. Hopefully you'll have a happy pregnancy all through - yay!

Can anyone tell me, who's been on high doses (450 total) or on letrazole (a breast cancer drug) whether you've felt a bit like you're on a ship? A bit G-force-ish? I think it might be the heat, so I'm asking you lot in case it's one of the drugs.
I switched from Menagon to Menopur today as it's the same thing and Menopur goes in the tum.

On the plus side, my recently-acquired excema on my hands (sp?) has gone. Stress, perhaps?

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I'm still feeling pretty neg.. in fact I just posted on the donor egg thread for some info.  I'm a clever girl I really know I produce crap eggs and its not going to work. If it wasn't free I wouldn't be doing it!!  I get excema (?) on my head when I'm stressed... very sexy.. NOT!  If it doesn't work maybe we could get a big villa and have a group trip!!?

Nicks - welcome home.  Where can I get testosrone test done? My GP will prob tell me off for taking DHEA. I'll continue with the 75 for now.... I did wake DP up last night for a bit of jiggy jiggy.... maybe that means testosrone is high!!??  Mmmm carrot cake!

X


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Em- 3 onboard, that’s fantastic. Feet up now little lady and let them snuggle in xx

Beachgirl – Well done chick!

Odette – That’s great news about getting your op sorted. One step closer to next tx

Laura – Hello you. Think Monday’s appointment will make all of my decisions for me to be honest. With the last 2 attempts being non responses I am just praying that they give me another go at IVF with a different drug. For PR’s is Menopur the best drug?

I am still taking my 50mg of DHEA and hoping to god that it makes a difference this time.

Think you're right about the airing on the cautious side. I don't want to get down on myself and be negative, but I also think the writing is on the wall for me too. I haven't even managed to respond either time when I was blasted with max doses of Puregon. I am giving it another go with IVF purely and simply because I have got another go on the NHS. I have had 4 different consultants all tell me that it aint gonna work and that my best chance is with a DE cycle, but I am refusing to let go just yet. I am telling myself that this time I am going to get to the 2ww.

Mirra – Oh my god be careful with the pesky blokes over there. Before I came on here I was reading the Jimined thread. Poor Helen. Pity you’re not in the same hotel. Be careful but have a blast…sounds like you are anyways. Well you’ve started the IVF world tour now for team PR. You do Turkey, I’ll do Cape Town or Barcelona.

Willing things to go well for you hun

Nicks – Hello Dr. Welcome back we’ve missed you. Glad you had a lovely holiday, just what you needed after that fab shock.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, that's exactly what the DHEA is meant to do - improve egg quality  - so I'm crossing everything it works for you, Lauz. Are you taking other supplements too?
I've doubled my folic, zinc and selenium for the last month and I'm taking L-arginine too, as is Pete, and I'm desperately hoping that will make a lot of difference to my eggs. I don't think my eggs were poor quality though - just that there were only really two goers.

The villa can be extended! We would have the BEST time, you me and Helen, we really would. That would be so fab. I can't say how much this holiday is doing for my general attitude towards tx. I even feel I could give it another bash if I was over here. And especially if I had good company - it would be a blast.

I'm getting such good care here - I've never been scanned on day two of stims before. And a whole new protocol simply because I discussed it with them - they really listen and make you feel supported.

Sarah - yay! The PR world tour - I like it! I do really recommend this way of doing tx. It makes such a difference to the way you feel about things not to have the everyday strains around.

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, and bugger what your GP says about DHEA - make it clear you know they know nothing about tx and they'll soon roll over.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

mirra - Well I'm taking multi vit and DHEA and wheatgrass all though not the full quota of it as they reccommedn 21 a day and I've been taking 5!! They are gross... you think I should take anything else?  Yeah we could organise a full PR team holiday/ treatment!!   Oh I took 450 menopur last cycle hon.  

Sarah - Im no expert (well actaully i prob am!!) but all I've read and heard is that Menopur is better than puregon as its  a mix of fsh and lh.  I think thats the right way round! But yes my clinic and what I've read states this.   Will you consider donor in the future?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - I've never heard of anyone being on Letrozole before but from what I can gather it is some kind of hormone blocker - maybe stopping LH? Top side effects listed are hot flushes, nausea, vomiting, fatigue and dizziness so maybe that's why you feel a bit strange   You always are a bit doo lally when you are stimming though aren't you!   You on a tablet?
LB - you could just get your GP to check it (testost) and explain why - is that what you did Mirra?  My thryoid was a bit dodgy last time but it seems to have sorted itself out when I checked it 3 weeks later.  Strange but one less thing to worry about!
Hi Swin  
Off to bo bo's now
NW


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Mir - are u taking Larginine (sp?) in addition to DHEA.  Fingers crossed for you..  

Also I was on 600 puregon for my last cycle.  Got 4 follies - 3 ok.  

Laura - take care sweetie... not time for donor eggs yet...   

Hello to everybody..else.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Odette - Sorry to hear about your MIL  

Mirra - It really sounds like Turkey is going well (aside form the letching pervs).  Glad you're feeling a lot more relaxed about tx now that you're actually there.  I found my first tx really stressful and cried almost every day this time I haven't cried once.  I'm not sure if it's the change of scenery of whether it because I know what to expect and that I don't really have any control over it.  I hope your four day scan brings you lots of juicy follies     

Nickster - Glad you had a good holiday and that all is progressing well with your beanie.  Hope the MW appointment goes well.

Merse - When do you start stimming?  Good luck and   

Rooz - My doctor told me I had a 2-3% chance of triplets so I'll hopefully fall into the other 97-98%!  
Good to hear that you four are doing well and I hope you're bladder is surviving the pressure!

Sarah - Hope Monday goes well     Yes, I think menopur is the drug of choice for PR's.  I seem to produce relatively good quality embies from using it.

LB - Sorry to hear you're so pooped.  When I took my DHEA I took all three in the morning.  I know they recommend taking one tablet three times a day but I'd forget to do that.  DHEA doesn't seem to have done me any harm although it's difficult to tell if it's increased the quality of my embies as I've changed clinics since my last tx and their ways of grading embryos is slightly different.

Beachgirl -   hope you're not going too mad.  I haven't been out yet since ET but I'm planning to meet DH from work tonight and go for dinner.  

Hi to everyone else 

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls
Odette sorry to hear about your MIL 
Mir glad you are stress free, I wish I could say the same my AF is messing around just spotting so they won't start till it arrives properly I think I've got a migraine as feel terrible really tired (can't sleep prop) with a bad headcache over my left eye and shooting pains. Its been going on for a few days coupled with AF pains!! I'm sooo stressed its unbelievable!! 
I'm off to the clinic later for a lesson on Menopur as I haven't used it before! 
Do you think AF messing around will mess up this cycle cause if it does I'd rather wait...... oh my head is banging and all over the place!!!!!!!!!
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Merse -   sorry you're feeling rough - migraines are just so irritating.  I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry about AF.  If you remember I thought mine had started but then it stopped then it started and then it stopped again.  I had a scan & bloods which confirmed that it hadn't started then lo and behold a couple of days later it arrived and I was on my way and started stimming.  I asked my Doc why this happens and he said he didn't know...it was just one of those things.  Try some   as that's sure to bring it on.

Good luck at the clinic today - some people find Menopur fiddly to mix - I've found that the secrect is to mix it slowly, then you don't get any bubbles in the liquid and it's easier to draw it out.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

EmmaChoc- haven't been anywhere yet, yesterday when I got home from clinic we ate and then I lounged on settee on and off all day and night watching a film and catching up on heroes.  DH has gone to work this morning so pretty bored today especially since I can't do any housework....I'm a clean fanatic  

Going to get dressed soon and lounge again toda, parents are calling round at some point this morning so will be asking them to drop some groceries off and put washing out for me.

Plan to go out tomorrow for lunch if feeling ok, haven't felt great since ET and had a lot of stomach pains yesterday, hoping that they go pretty soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Beachgirl - I am starting to go a little crazy now - I need some fresh air - we live in an apartment with no balcony and I have the air con on most of the time.  I'm very much looking forward to my little outing later!  I had really bad kidney pains last night, I think it might have been because I was quite bunged up.....thankfully it all eased this morning    Hope your pains go away soon


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

emmachoc- I feel better already as have managed to go to the loo, sorry for TMI, think that might have been causing it.  Bet you will be going mad with not being able to get any fresh air but don't overdo things x


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Emma/Beachgirl, congrats on getting to the 2ww! Hoping for some BFP's for you both, take it easy xxx

Miranda, souns like you're having a fab time (apart from the slimey blokes ). Is your DH joining you today? At least that'll keep them at bay.

Merse, hope your af arrives soon for you. I would take Emmas advise and get 

Hi everyone else.

I'm having AF from hell. Sooooo painful and heavy. Feel so devastated, I just don't know how I'm going to get over this. I've got to still do a test on Monday, but I know what its going to say.
I don't think its going to work for me, I've got too much going wrong. I don't want to have another operation to remove the cyst on my ovary/sort my endo out - can't face it. My sister came to see me this morning, she's offered to donate her eggs, maybe thats the way to go, I don't think my chances are great with my own eggs. Pete thinks we should only have 1 more go - I agree with him because of the money, *but* I can't imagine a future with no kids  I need to see an end to this though, we've had 4 long years of absolute fooking hell, I can't face it anymore.

Sorry for the moan. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Also, forgot to ask, does anyone know why I would bleed so early? I started spotting on day 7 after ET, then full af on day 9. That means I started bleeding before they could even implant? Surely theres something wrong there? Last time, I started spotting on day 9, full af on day 11. I feel like my body's failing me in every way possible!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linziloo big hugs   

Not sure about early AF, last cycle mine came 3 days before test date, 10 days after ET. Am dreading this 2ww in case it happens again x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello team PR!

Linz - I'm so sorry to hear you're bleeding heavily. I don't know why you're bleeding so early, and why it happened the same last time too. Do you have short cycles normally?
And another three days till test day too. I think I'd be tempted to test each day from now on those cheapo tests, to prepare yourself. But only you know if that would make it better or worse.
  

Laura - One of the protos he was suggesting was 450 menopur, and while I would't have minded I like having a new protocol, as it makes me feel a bit more positive. I haven't tried the wheatgrass as it's specifically for FSH and I've never had high FSH. Weird body. But it sounds vile! The things we do to try and improve our chances...

Nicks - yet, the letrazole is in a tablet called Femara. I tried to read the side effects but they were in Turkish!   Yep - must be that making me dizzy.

Merse - darn migraine! Ouch. I think it's the stress and AF at once - I ad a few that way too. Hope it gets better soon, bird.

Emma - how are the embryos settling in? Are they finding it comfy? Yes, it feels different - less stressful - doing it abroad, doesn't it? Maybe not being able to understand the language helps?  

INC - yes, I'm taking L-arginine. But I only started taking that last week, so I don't know if it has time to really make a difference - hope so!

Everyone else - hi!

Pete arrived today and is sleeping soundly after not having slept all night with the travelling. I was knackered the first day too, but never managed any sleep as I was going out with the girls that evening. I've just had my first afternoon nap since I got here - bliss!

I have another scan tomorrow, so fingers crossed for that. One lady here is 44 and has been given a 2 per cent chance of success, poor thing. But she had four follicles after three days of scans - I do hope I have more tomorrow.

The urologist was lovely today - Pete's now having sperm aspiration rather than TESE, as they said that would be better - can't believe how flexile they all are. Aspiration will hurt him a lot les as they won't be taking a biopsy, which is very sore afterwards.

It just now remains to be seen how long I need to stim for. I've got quite a big belly with all the drugs, so hopefully that's a good sign. Who knows?

Now I just have to wait for Pete to wake up so we can go for din-dins...

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry I haven't kept upto date. Its been manic at work this week and by the time I have got in , eaten and got clean its been time for bed as I've felt really tired this week.

Linziloo I am so sorry I wish I could wave a magic wand and give us all that BFP. Your sister sounds lovely to offer to donate. I know you want your own baby but at least you have a last resort that is the closest thing genetically to being your own. I didn't think I would ever do IVF but when PG was nowhere to be seen we went down that route. I was definately not up for DE but after 2 failed IVF's it didn't seem like such a bad idea after all! Now I would defo be up for it. I just need to DP to get his head around it. Take care of yourself I know its a horrible time.

Emma & Beachgirl - Congratulations!!! 

Merse - same thing happened to me and sex brought AF on properly so get to it!

Mira - I was thinking about you being all lonely out there on your own without DH. Erm I got that a bit wrong! Glad you are having a ball.

Nicki - glad to hear you had a good time and things are going well. Its a fairytale really if you think about it all the cruel ironies that usually accompany IF and the wonderful irony of being PG in your holiday booked for the 2WW

Well talking about fairytales Floozy great to hear from you.

Odette - hello stranger glad your hols went well too. At least you tried to party I can't think of the last time I went to a club. 

Swinny - I have tried the positive thinking and I am sure it doesn't make any difference. I think the only way to survive the IF nightmare is to assume the worst and anything else is a bonus. 

Have a great weekend

Pam x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Linz -   sooo sorry to hear that AF has arrived.  I haven't had experience of early bleeding but it sounds like it's something to do with a short luetal phase?  I've read about it on FF.  I'm not sure what can be done to assist but I would definitely ask your clinic about it for your next cycle.  Re donor eggs - I think it's very difficult to get your head around it initially.  On my last tx I was given the donor egg talk when I didn't respond early on.    My sister also offered me her eggs and it was something I seriously considered.  I wish there was something I could do to ease the emotional pain you're in now.     

Mirra - Not sure if the different language helps or not - I found it really frustrating at EC & ET that my doc would speak to me in English and then speak to the nurses in Cantonese - I was paranoid in case he was commenting on my garden  

Hi Pam - Sorry to hear work's keeping you so busy.  How is everthing going with you?

Hi to everyone else - have a great weekend.  

Am off to the clinic for a progesterone test today.  I really hope I don't have to take any more cyclogest as I'm really struggling with them - they're giving me really violent wind and painful tummy ache  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emmachoc- good luck at clinic.  Could they change you to injections rather than pessaries?  I'm on Utragestan (sp) this time and feel terrible with trapped wind etc


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

Beachgirl - you're up early, can't you sleep?  Waiting for result of blood test, should find out in a few hours.  They told me that I would need to come in for a pregnancy test on the 8th Oct...I was hoping to POAS at home.  Having a blood test makes it so final.  Do you have to go in for your test?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning, always up fairly early but got bad back pain and normally take something for it then go back to sleep but with being on the 2ww I can't....

Yes, I test too on th 8th October and have to go in for a blood test...am hoping that this time I get to test date as last cycle AF arrived 3 days before so hopefully...

Hared going for blood test last time as I knew I wasn't pg and the clinic was full of happy people and even children and although I appreciate people might have to take them with them when going for tx it's the last thing you want to see when you know you're not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

& everything crossed that you get to test date.  I know what you mean about having to see lots of happy people and children at the clinic.  At mine, it's a general fertility/gynae/obstetrics clinic so there's loads of bumps, babies, happy people as well as the sad infertiles like me    I think I'll probably POAS on the morning of 8th so at least I know what to expect.  Hope your back ache eases soon.....are paracetamol ok to take on the 2ww?  Off to do a food shop now with DH as my cart horse    Have a good day xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls

Well here I am at work again...boo hoo!! 

Emma – Thanks matey. Good luck to you today too. Hope your progesterone is ok. 

Beachgirl  

Linz – I am so sorry matey. I am sending you a massive  . Don’t make any decisions yet as its all still so raw. Give yourself a bit of a break  

Mirra – Hello in Turkey. My friend Louise made me chuckle the other day, she said that we could have T shirts printed with the IVF World Tour on the back and the dates and clinics visited. 

Laura – Its sounds like we are on a similar playing field hun. I am taking Wheatgrass (7 tablets a day), 1000mg of Fish oil, Selenium, Zinc, pro-natal, Agnus Castus and 50mg of DHEA. I am praying that all of this will make the few remaining eggs that are in my shrivelled ovaries healthy.

Fingers crossed that the doctor at LWH doesn’t laugh me out of the building on Monday morning. I have to say that I am bricking it. Paul didn’t help either yesterday as I said to him, you don’t think they’ll say that they can’t treat me do you and rather than him saying no don’t be daft Sarah, he actually said well maybe they’ll say what all of the others have said. I know its true but I didn’t want him to compound what I am thinking. Can’t wait until Monday afternoon, at least then I’ll know one way or another.

Merse – Don’t know whether this works but my friend swears by jumping up and down to bring AF on. The getting   sounds like fun too. Good luck hun.

Odette – Sorry to hear about you MIL. 

Pam – I know what you mean. I am usually the most optimistic person in the world being a sagittarian but with this it just doesn’t cut it. I am having to face the reality of my situation, which is that IVF probably isn’t going to work for me. I really hope that with LWH they prove me wrong. 

Nicks - Any advice as to which protocol and drugs I should maybe ask for at my appointment on Monday? I have had 2 non responses with Puregon  

Hello to everyone else xx

Better get some pensions into payment now, catch you all later

Sarah xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls Linz hows the bleeding today?  IF it is AF I think they need to look into why you are bleeding so early are your cycles usually short?
Beach girl and Emma are you going crazy yet
Mir is your next scan today? 
Pam I went to my clinic yesterday and had a discussion with the fertility manager and she said its proven that positive thinking makes not a jot of difference!!!
Well AF is still buggering about I've had spotting on wed eve,Thurs all day,Fri a dribble all day Fri eve passed a clot (sorry TMI) and quite a bit of blood down the loo then back to spotting again! I've phoned the clinic this morn and they want to scan me Mon to see if I've missed the boat or if period hasn't happened yet but its day 33 today and I'm feeling liked I've cocked up!! The thing is i don't have light periods I've got Endo light periods don't happen also the blood has been mainly brown and clotty (sorry TMI again!) Somebody help!!!!  
Hope everyone else ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Swinny I would def say you need to try different drugs have you done short protocol?? xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Merse 

God chuck the damned AF doesn't behave itself does it when you need it to most. I really hope things work out for this tx. I am hoping that mine arrives on time tomoz so that I am day 2 for my appointment, but you know for a fact that it bl**dy won't.

I have only ever been on the Short protocol due to the fact that my cycle is usually 24 days and I don't think they'd be able to start me up again if I down regged on the LP.

I am thinking about you chick, I really hope its ok on Monday when you're scanned. Lets hope AF arrives properly over the weekend xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think its basically stopped!! I've tried lifting heavy things, jumping up and down and getting giggy!!!  But nothing! I've still got tummy ache though!!! Feel very stressed about the whole thing!!
I think a change of drugs is the way forward for you also there are different types of short protocol! Have they ever given you any reasons why you haven't responded?
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Just that my ovarian reserve is zilch. Not really any other feedback than that to be honest. My FSH is raised and my cycles are quite short.

More getting  I think is needed.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi chapettes!

Well, feeling a little glum today. The good news is I have at least three follicles of similar size - my left ovary was in hiding gain but he managed with a lot of painful wiggling to see one follie on there. Better than I had last time at the same stage. But then, with the amount of drugs I'm on, so there should be!

The not such good news is that my womb lining's thin - 4mm - and my oestrogen's very low, so I'm on yet another drug to get that corrected.

The scan really hurt and I felt a bit... crap really. We'll see what's  going on on Monday anyway.

Emma - you can take paracetamol in your 2WW - that's safe whatever stage.

Linz - have yo called your clinic?

Sarah - jumping up and down  

Merse - sorry to hear AF is giving you the run around. It's always the way when you're about to start, I find. The one time mine was near normal was on my first abandoned cycle, when I didn't know to get stressed about it!

Laura, sweetpea, are you there? Working no doubt - yuk.  

Pam - are you starting this month?

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Have you had an AMH test what is your FSH and cycle length? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir it seems they are keeping a very close eye on you which is good! Get all the drugs you need to get everything to work! Keep your chin up  Its still early days!
My AF has basically buggered off before its started I'm so ****** off prob have to wait till next month now what the bloody hell has happened to it I don't know!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

No not had AMH. I asked for that at CARE when I went last month and the consultant said that he wouldn't waste my money paying for it as the results from my 2 abandoned cycles told him more about my ovarian reserve than the AMH would. He basically described it to me using an analogy of my ovaries as barrells of beer and that we are now scraping the bottom of my barrell unfortunately.


Mirra - Hiya hun sending you a big  . They sound like they're looking after you so well overe there and doing everything they can to get the best possible outcome for you. Keep positive hun. It must be so hard I know, but we're all routing for you. 

S xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Merse - cycle length is 24 days usually


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks, Sarah and Merse! It's so hard to keep positive all the time, but I do feel it's going better overall than my last cycle. That's something at least.

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes Mir thats a positive sign!
Sarah i asked about an AMH test and they said I'd be wasting my money too!!!
Bloody crap isn't it!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

A lady wrote to me with AMH results of 0.1 when she got pregnant with her 2nd child using IVF.  My amh was only 1.8 so based on that I shouldn't have even had a go... And another lady who had amh of 9 went to have a donation after 2 iuis.  Hope that puts things in perspective.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Inc yes it does we just don't know what will happen from one cycle to the next! xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks Inc  . I hear what you're saying, but its really hard to keep battling on when consultant after consultant are telling you that its not going to work. I've read Julia Indichikova's book and although that gave me some hope for a while, I am back to keeping my feet firmly on the ground this time. I think in reality, if things go the shape of the pear at LWH I'll be going down the Donor Egg route, as there's only so much dissappointment that you can set yourself up for and I have ben on this road for six years and each year its getting harder.

Merse - Its crap isn't it. On the plus side of things though at least the Consultant at CARE wasn't just trying to extort money out of our misery. He honestly didn't want me to pay for a result which was already apparent from the results of my 2 tx's. Hope AF arrives soon hun . I am off to do some jumping up and down in a bit as I desperatley need my AF to arrive tomoz.

Mirra - Things are looking better for you this time. This is your time matey. I am willing it to be


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Mirra - I'm sure your lining will grow as your follies do - its still early days yet. The E2 will come up I'm sure.  I never had that measured - sure it just makes you more worried.   I stimmed for an extra day or two on low dose to let my lining catch up. Things are looking hopeful  anyway  
merse - sorry about the AF business. when mine played up and my lining wasn't thin enough they put me on buserelin  and re-scanned in 2 days, then I was ready.  Hope you do get to go this month.  
Sarah - lets not have your AF playing up too!   I hope they give you the go ahead as I think you need to prove something one way or another.  Try Menopur this time if you've only had Puregon before.  Check how much you would have to pay if you didn't get to EC too. I've just read that Julia Indichova book too.  I thought she just got lucky - she wrote about all those madcap things she did but there was no evidence that they actually did anything beneficial as her FSH was still high. Everyone deserves that bit of luck its not always fair.
Linz - sorry to hear about AF.  Big hugs to you.   Give yourself some time to think about things - it will all still be raw for at least a month. 
Hi to all others - hope 2WW'ers are keeping sane!   Pam - we will wait for your update on Monday.  Inc - is it your appt next week or am I getting muddled?   Rooz, Pin, Bodia, KJ, LB  
My mum is up this weekend so I'm being waited on.  Felt sick all day yesterday but I'm sure it was reflux related rather than MS!  
Love Nicks


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi all,

Linz -   , I also got AF 3 days before test day so not sure there? I have also heard something about a shortened luteal phase and progesterone levels. I think progesterone is tested around CD21, about 7 days post ovulation. But i think they are also other signs of low progesterone like irregular AF,not sure honey as not the expert 

Merse - I also have endo and usually always get brown spotting before AF and at the end of AF sorry TMI, when i down regged the last time my AF was all over the place, spotted for a day, then nothing then spotted for a day then nothing (sorry TMI) Im sure the scan will be fine, take care and good luck. (By the way are you going to Harley st or maybe that is someone else i get confused ) 

Mir - Enjoy the sun chicken, get some pineapple juice down yr heed and eats loadsa raspberries that will help with the lining....thinking of you.....xx

Lots of love and luck to everyone else       to you ladies in waiting...Gabxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi girlies,

Came on here earlier and typed out a big long post, then bloody laptop played up and I lost it all, so typed it out again and same thing happened again!  so, I had a big strop and switched the bloody thing off. So, not typing a long post this time, just hope you're all well?
I tested this morning - bfn, which wasn't a surprise. My cycle is always 27/28 days, thats why I can't believe I bled so early, if I was on a normal cycle, af would have been due today I will have to ask them on my review. Have had to change to Cyclogest (back door) from Utrogestan cos of the bleeding, and I'm getting horrible side effects, sore boobs, dizziness, so can't wait till Monday now till I can stop taking it, and get back to normal. 

Mirra, hope you're feeling more positive. At least it sounds like they know what they're doing, and looking after you. 

Merse, get down to some more jiggy,jiggy, will bring on af, and help with the stress!

Sarah, good luck for your appt, hope you get some good news 

Gab, how are you?

Nicki, hope your sickness isn't too bad, isn't that supposed to be a good sign though?

Hi everyone else, daren't type anymore in case laptop starts playing up again!

Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie to send everyone pos vibes for there cycles... merse/ emma/ Mirra.

Linz - Sorry hon you got a AF.   Take it easy and spoil your self.

Not read back as I have bad eyes... really hurts when I move my eyes an look at anything bright so finding the comp very hard to use.

Sending you all my love. XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz really sorry for your bfn sending you lots of hugs  
Gabrielle no I'm with The Hampshire Clinic a satelite patient with The Wessex in Southampton! I'm not down regging just waiting to start SP but think its too late this month as AF messing around its totally disappeared since Fri eve! But I've still got AF pains Its never been like this before so am totally confused hopefully find out more tom with the scan! I feel I've messed up but I was told day one was your first full day of bleeding, well I haven't had one!!!
Mir hope you OK must be nice having DH with you.
Laura where are you my love
Nicks glad you had a nice time away.
Sarah yes I think it's nice when you know a clinic doesn't  just go ahead with tests when they know its a waste of money! I must say my clinic have been really fair with me and seen me whenever I want at no charge!
Emma and Beachgirl hope you've got your feet up!
Pam where are you up to I keep forgetting?
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura our posts crossed whats wrong with your eyes hon  xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I have a terrible head ache and my eyes hurt as soon as I look in any direction except the front and really light sensitive.  Just having a nose of the net and scaring my self... seems maybe sinitus or I'm going blind!!    Hopefully the first.  Nicks suggested conjuctvitus too so tim gone to get stuff at chemist... I'll let you know...  

Can't scrab at mo...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Could it be a migraine xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well called NHS dirct and they told me to go to a and e to have a look behind my eye, same as Nicks.  Really don't fancy it.    But suppose I better.  I just finished my last lots of anti-biotics this morning, whats chances I'm on for another lot!!!

XX


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Laura   poor you. Hope its nothing too bad, maybe it is a migraine?

Merse, just a thought, but have you done a preg test? You never know, it happened for Nicki!!!

Hi 2ww ladies, hope you're both ok, and not going too mad! 

Miranda, how goes it in Turkey? When's your next scan? 



I can't wait to do a final test tomorrow, feel like I'm in limbo at the mo. Just want to move on now, and I can't wait to stop the Cyclogest - it makes me feel really crappy. 
After tomorrow (when I'll have my final cry) I'm going to shake myself, I'm not going to sit around feeling sorry for myself, like I have been doing all week. I'm going back to the gym on Tuesday, and going to lose some more weight, I want to lose about 1 and a half stone. I've had a few **** this weekend, and a few wines, but I don't want to start smoking again, so if I get to the gym, then that will give me an incentive not to start again.
As for tx, I'm going to book my review tomorrow and see what they say. Maybe I should have my ovarian reserve tested as I've never had this done, what do you think? And,do you have it done at the doctors? 

Thanks for your support ladies, you're all fab! 

Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura I think A and E is your best bet! 
Linz glad you are getting yourself together and being positive! Do you know what you'll do next? AMH is done at your clinic I think!
Yes have done a pregnancy test its negative I knew it would be, the clinic asked me twice if I could be so I thought I'd better do one! Oh well I'm sure all will be revealed tom!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura, I suffer from migraines and what you describe sounds like it.  You need to rest, avoid too much light,any diary products, chocolate and alcohol, which I know you don't consume 'cause of ttc. 

I normally have paracetamol or neurofen every 4 hrs .  Paracetamol is better bcs of ttc and I rest and take it easy and it's gone within 24 to 48 hrs.  It can be quite nasty if you get an attack.  Mine tends to be stress induced.  Often one can get the symptoms of nausea as well..


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Is that what AMH is, I wasn't sure. Do you have to pay for it then if the clinic do it? Not more money?! 

Maybe its a waste of time me having it done though, as if I'm not getting many eggs, I suppose that says it all doesn't it? Isn't it weird though, as my mum was quite old when she went through the menopause, I wonder what makes me different? I thought you normally took after your mum? I wonder if its cos I used to drink and smoke loads through my 20's? I also used to be a bit of a party animal, and ashamed to say it now, but have took drugs in the past, a long time ago   I can't help wondering if I'm to blame? Please don't think I'm like that now, I'm not!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz I was a party animal all through my 20's to but who wasn't really unless you were really boring!!!!!  My mum didn't have her menopause till she was nearly 50 and I had a no response so I don't think it follows! If you were going through the menopause they would know through your bloods! So don't worry about that! Its usually because we have problems like endo or because we are getting older that we don't produce many or good quality eggs!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

P.s yes you do have to pay for AMH!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Saw the dr who was nice did a through exam and.... I'm not going blind!    But she said I need to be referred to moorfields due to having uneven pupils when I get headaches.  She said she doubted it was a migraine but just looking at the symptoms on the net and I think you girls may be right! I've been to the GP before about my uneven pupils and she said its hormonal and nothing to worry about!!  

Merse - WHats up? I've not read back so not sure whats wrong?  XX

Inc - Unfornatley I have all the things you mentioned as I'm not TTc as no tubes!  But not eaten do or drunk anything differetn. 

X


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Laura - it's probably a good idea to do all the check ups that drs suggest.  It's probably stress and you have had a bit of a rough time recently.  Just concentrate on the good bits ie your next ivf is free and who knows it may bring you the result you are hoping for  and try to be good to yourself.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Glad you have been checked out LB!   Uneven pupils? You just trying to be different.  
Hi Inc - how r u? Migraines must be horrible.  
Just watched the Everest Doctors program - very interesting. Mum looked after me all weekend which was great  
Got next week off too (2nd week of 2WW!) and I'm going to see my ICSI friend and her baby tomorrow.  I had fallen out with her as she wanted to phone and tell me about her baby and not ask about my (failed) IVF but she did send me a nice note asking how i was and saying she missed her best pal - so I've forgiven her. Quite looking forward to talking pregnancy stuff as I haven't told any friends yet.
Bit bored tonight.
Nicks x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I guess I will go to the dr's about my pupils, I just feel a bit of a hypocondriact (?) lately.    Feeling it better, still got my sunnies on though!

Why you bored Nicks? I have similar thing with one of my other FF, she is half way through her preg and not exactly tactful so been avioding her.    Sure its just me being over sensitive.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello lovelies - 

Just my last post for the day as have to have a shower and get ready for work tomorrow.  

Nick, - enjoy meeting your friend.  Good stuff you made up.  Now you will have a lot in common again. 

Laura - it's just stressful this whole if malarky hence headaches and migraines or have incidents of various sorts and etc...

I am plsd with myself this wknd as managed to do some decent stuff for my work next wk.  Helps with my self-esteem, which is a wee bit low at the mo...
Things must get better.  
Looking forward to my app with Geeta on the 11th oct.  Not long to go now.  Maybe I get lucky and have two follies again ie had two follies before starting stimming for my last ivf cycle and 3.5 k of medicine just developed an extra follie after about 6 days of stimming...  
DH has kind of agreed to egg donation if this does not work ie. couple of attempts... Don't know if I will survive mentally, but there is some hope at least I will eventually have a baby...

Lots of love to all
Inc


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - well done you... I've been in bed all weekend.. not very uplifting!  Great about Mr Inc too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

LB - Hope you're feeling better today  

Merse - Are you going to the clinic today?    

Mirra - Hope your scan goes well today and you get to see lots of juicy follies   

Linz - How are you doing?  

Hi to everyone else.

Not much to report from me......feeling very negative about this cycle now...am sure it hasn't worked.  I've got AF type pains in my back which is similar to last tx.  I woke up during the night with shooting pains in my pubic area but think that may be due to the fact that I'm constipated (bl00dy cyclogest).  DH keeps asking me if I have any symptoms and I keep saying no.  I know he'll be devastated if/when this tx fails...more so than me.  I keep having this guilt that it's all my fault...there's nothing wrong with DH and if he wasn't with me he'd have children by now.  God, I need to pull my self together!  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

emmachoc- what about a shopping trip?  that'll take your mind of things


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm so bloated and full of sh1t at the moment that I'd have to buy a bigger size and I just can't do that    I'm going out tonight so hopefully that will take my mind of things - it's a public holiday here in HK and there are fireworks later so we're off out to see those.  Hopefully I'll find something to wear that'll go round my pot belly


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emmachoc- if you're anything like me you must look about 6 months gone.....we're out tonight too, booked a meal so that we have something to look forward to.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Emma got an appoint at 3.15 today for a scan! They tried to get me to wait till tom as couldn't see the urgency!!! I ask you, I think it's prob to late now anyway!!! Bloody people you feel like they are doing you a huge favour when actually it's their job and I'm paying them thousands of pounds to do it!!!!!!!  I'll get off my soap box now!!  Back to you I had shooting pains in pubic area when I had a BFP on first IVF it was in middle of 2ww and I was convinced it hadn't worked!! Hope you and Beachgirl find some clothes to fit and have a nice eve out!!
Laura hows the eyes? 
Mir have you had scan yet?
Linz have you done your test? 
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beachgirl - Sorry I missed you off mt positive vibe list yest... apologises   I wasn't feeling great so couldn't read back to make sure I got everyone! X   

Emma - I feel the same, Tim is fine too, just manky ole me.   I keep thinking Tim will leve me to have a babe with someone else.. that would be heart breaking, BUT he's not gone yet!    Keep chin up honey.. you stand as a good a chance as any.    

Linz - Forgot to say I don't think being a party animal has any impact on our IF.. look at Britney spears and Anna-Nicole Smith! We always want to blame ourselves.  For most people its just bad luck.  And I'm trying to train myself to think it doesn't matter anyway, can't change a thing and so need to look forward and deal with it.  

Merse and Mirra - Good luck for scans. X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - I still don't knows whats wrong Is everythig going ok Please tell me!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well Laura AF has totally buggered around! Wed eve slight red spotting Thurs slight brown spotting, phoned the clinic they said it needs to be in full flow for it to count as first day. Fri slight bit more brown blood, went into clinic but as it wasn't in full flow still didn't count. Fri eve went to the loo passed a big clot and a few smaller ones (sorry TMI) also red blood then nothing for rest of the eve. Sat woke up nothing so phoned clinic and they said didn't sound right so to go in for a scan today! Since then had slight brown spotting! They asked twice if I could be pregnant so did a test its negative so don't know what happened to it!!! xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah! What a palava!! Whats causing this then? you on any DHEA or anything think that can muck things about a bit. Well hopefully the scan will let you know whats going on.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LauraB- dont' worry about it.  My memory isn't that great at the moment so aren't doing many personals x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No never took mine!!!  Not sure its never been like this before, I have had acupuncture and I was really stressed about having a no response again!
I have endo so my periods are heavy so its totally different! xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

God I'd be POAS again!!!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What does that mean??


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Peeing on a stick!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No not wasting my money, I know I'm not, having been pregnant twice albeit not for long I def Know I'm not!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know they are bloody expensive!!  Think I may invest in some internet ones for my next round of obsessive POAS... not sure which ones are any good. Will have to do some research!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've always used clear blue but last time I used Asdas own as I did loads and they were on special offer I'm sure they thought I was mad kept going in there buying them then using them in their loos!! Just wanted to keep seeing 2 lines as was soooo worried it wasn't right as sadly it wasn't!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I know when I was preg I kept using them too... I even packed some to take away with us so I could test every day!!!   Daft as every if you m/c it will come up pos for up to 14 days so god knows why we do it!!    I've even done tests since I found out I have no tubes and absolutely no chacne i'm preg!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know we are crazy aren't we!! We are just so desperate for it to happen! I'm so fed up with being desperate for something thats very unlikely to happen I wish I could just move on!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Me too. Just can't seem to get past it though.  But saying that when Im not near to treatment it all seems ok.  Maybe if I was to leave the boards and plan a holiday I would forget about babies?? What do you think? Would it work


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Prob not there is always someting to remind you of the fact you want one but can't seem to have one!! I think somedays I'm OK I can cope without babies then I see a mother and baby or a pregnant woman and I start feeling really sad and think I'll never be happy without one! xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm already getting anxious about my nephews birthday at the end of the month as he was born just before I got preg and his mum is always really funy with me and he is 2 soon and I will have to go and make small talk with her and she is 5 months preg too! Ugh! I seem to hold it together with people who don't know about me and my probs.  I hate people feeling sorry forme.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know what you mean I so hate people feeling sorry for me it drives me mad!! I don't put myself in situations now that I hate. I don't do birthday parties etc I just see the child on my own then I'm not the spectacle of the party!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I can't really aviod my own nephew... avioded him since Christmas!  Ugh. They have just move house too so really should make the new home visit too.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't avoid my niece in fact I love seeing her shes lovely and apparently looks exactly like me at that age which is great as may never have anybody else looking like me as a baby! The thing is to avoid situations you feel uncomfortable with like kiddies parties etc I see her without all the sympathetic glances!!! 
Perhaps you need to go round just before his birthday, see him, new house and the bump in one go then go out and get drunk  Or better still I'll come with you and we can discuss our fertility problems with your sil
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I'm just back from my appointment at LWH and I am positively beaming!! 

We got to see the Head Consultant Mr Kingsland and he was lovely. He was really warm and reassuring. He was quite frank with me regarding the possibility of another non-response, but he said that he is going to use a totally different approach and put me on the Long Protocol with 6 ampules of menopur and that way we'll hopefully get a different outcome. 

I will hopefully be starting on my next AF which is towards the the end of October. Perfect timing really as Paul sits his finals in the first week in November, so at least it won't be additional stress for him the poor bu**er.

I am so relieved that they're letting me have another go and with a different regime and drug.  And this is what I've got to say to St Mary's  

Can't wait to get cracking now. I am so ready to try again now. 3rd time lucky maybe Who Knows, but at least we're having another go at using our own eggs.

Linz – Hiya hun. Hope you’re ok. Listen, you can’t go beating yourself up for having had a full and normal twentysomething lifestyle. I did too. It does you no good to go back and blame yourself for the predicament that we find ourselves in. Guilt and blame are such negative forces and at the end of the day they don’t change anything. It's a bit of a case of me having to take my own medicine as I do all of the what if I hadn't done this and what if I hadn't done that. Be strong hun. Even if we’d have lived like nuns and never taken anything we shouldn't have, never smoked, never had sex etc, we still might have found ourselves in this predicament so try not to be too hard on yourself. Like Laura says, look forward not backwards. We’ll get there, you’ll see. 

Mirra - How are things over there?? Had another scan yet? 

Merse - How did your scan go?? 

Nicks - What do you think about my treatment plan? I am over the moon that I'll be getting to use Menopur.

Emma - Come on chuckles. Lets have some   thoughts. We're on track for some more triplets   

Beachgirl - How's you hun??  

Love to you all
Sarah xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Swinny thats fantastic news!! What did he say your chances of responding were? It gives me hope to hear your news!! Just had a shower off for scan at 3.15 then off to work so will post later with news!! xxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Swinny - its so nice when you get smb who is not writing you off and giving you a chance and on top believing in success and trying out different things to see what will work.  Am so plsd for your....  

Off to work now.  Had a lovely kip on my break but sadly have to go back for my afternoon lessons.  

So nice to zzzzz and forget all the if malarky...   

My appointment is next wk.  am almost looking forward to see Geeta.  Part of me is a wee bit scared.  It's like hope vs heartbreak.  What does one go for?   
But am determined to have my baby whatever it takes.  If it has to be de, so be it.  But I ain't quitting this journey without a baby in my hands.  REsolution dated Oct 1st. 07.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - To be honest I could deal with a party of people who don't know, its just my SIL, she doesn't mean to upset me, I actaully think she is trying to be sensitive to me but it make me feel awkward.  Lke if she is at my mums and I pull up she says 'oh no its Laura I better go', she also doesn't let me hold him and doesn't seem to like me playing with him! Maybe she's scared I'm going to steal him??  I'd actually prefer to be in a crowd with her so she doesn't hold my hand and tell me 'if I adopt I'll prob fall preg straight away' you know what I mean!!!    Oh good luck with scan... what time you finish work so I can come check on your news!

Swinny  - Yee Haaa!!  A bit of positivity... thank the lord! Thats what we need!!    Hmmm we may be cycling together ish?? How long will you be d/regging for? I start stimms about 6th Nov. X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh good for you inc!!  We should all make October the 1st resolutions!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

It sounds like she's got the prob not you!! Just go and act really casual!
I'll be home around 8pm so will post then!
Inc your resolution has been logged!! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll make mine later when I've heard what they have to say today!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - maybe I will offer to take him out for a little drive in my car... really freak her out!!!   Good Luck.

My resolution is to stop not planning/ doing stuff 'incase' I get pregnant.... I will happily cancel things if I ever do get preg.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have good news - my oestrogen is rising, and I have FOUR - count em! - follicles of about similar size! Sooooo much better than last time, when two were very different than the other two.

They are thinking of Friday, Saturday or Monday for egg collection, with Pete's op either on the same day or the day before. But everything seems to be going according to plan. It turns out, after a quick google of the side effects of the breast cancer drug, that that inhibits oestrogen production, which is why my E2 is so low and why my womb lining wasn't plumping up.

I went without breakfast this morning, so he could see my left ovary better, and the fourth follicle revealed itself at last!

They are 9,10,11 and 12mm. Looking good for four proper eggs this time, rather than two goodies and two weeds!

I'm so happy with this clinic - being really looked after.Won't do this in Britain again now.

Sarah - great news on the totally new protocol! That will make you feel tons better.

Laura - you still sound a wee bit down, my love. I really ought to come over with cake and WINE. Wee bit far at the minute though. It's awful to have to go an exclaim how wonderful someone else's life is - lovely new house, lovely child, yadda yadda, but I bet there's plenty wrong with their lives too. It can't be that perfect - the baskets!
I'm missing my scrabbing   I just can't work out why I can't see the blinking board!
My sister was very like your SIL with her first born - is your SIL an older mother? That might have something to do with it. Honestly, I've never been so hurt as I was with my sister's first baby - but she didn't do it to hurt me, she was just over-anxious.

Inc - whoo! A resolution? Good stuff! Keep up the PMA, chick!

Merse - that bloody auntie! Why, I'd like to wring her scrawny neck... She went weird with me too - I just countede the first bit of bleeding as day one and thought, sod it. Can't make too much diff, as your perios when you're on the pill isn't a proper period, but just you shedding womb lining.
If it's like that next month I'd be tempted to just go for it.

Linz - how are you doing?  

Beach? And you?

Nicks -  

And the rest of you - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Sarah, thats fab news  won't be too long till you're cycling then, woo hoo!!
Thanks for your message, it made me cry, I just hope you're right, and we do get there in the end!

Merse, good luck for your scan, hope its good news 

Laura, how are you feeling today, any better?

Did my 'official test' this morning. Didn't even check it, went back to bed for an hour, then thought hmmm, you never know, so got up and checked it then, and it was a BFP! Only joking, of course, it was a Bigfatfookingnegative. Feeling quite sad today, moods are all over the place, I was okish yesterday. I suppose its all the drugs that don't help.

Talking of nieces and nephews, my sister has 2 kids, and my brother has 1. I *hate hate hate* the birthday parties!! And christmas. I told my sister that me and Pete were thinking of going away for xmas this year if this tx didn't work (as xmas is getting really hard for us). She was shocked, saying she could never do that as she loves xmas, which I replied, thats because you've got kids. And she came out with - well they're your niece and nephew, it wouldn't be fair on them if you went away??!!!! As much as I love her, it just amazes me how insensitive people can be!
Anyway, rant over! 
I've got to ring the clinic and tell them my result, I just can't face it. Then I've got to let friends know, aaarrrggghh, I hate this bit  I just want to hide myself away, just can't face anyone at the mo.


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Miranda,

Just read your post-

Well done Lady!!! 4 follies, woo hoo!! It must be doing you some good being all chilled out too. They sound really good at your clinic. Whens your next scan?

Have you managed to get rid of the slimey men now that you've got Pete with you?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aww, Linz, bless you! I was just thinking 'evap line' when I read on and you were joking, you banana!
You don't have to do anything - you don't have to tell anyone yet, certainly, though they'll ask no doubt.

I really feel for you - this is so hard.

I wouldn't worry about hard living in your 20s - I did a fair bit of that myself, but my cons says my AMH is nothing to  do with lifestyle and it's just luck.

I'm really of a mind we can't influence these things - we either get lucky or we don't. I'm so sad that you didn't this time.  

Well, the men are still staring, even with Pete here! They think he's Turkish though - they were asking him directions the other day!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Linz -You know the worst bit about my first cycle was telling everyone I didn't even get as far as EC, it was the most painful thing in the world. Never told anyone other than my best mate and you girls (and Tim!!  ), can't face the call round of bad news when you  are not over it yoursefl.  I'm so sorry honey. Life is Sh!t.    Maybe that bottle of wine is nicely chilled now? I suggest you get a dvd, get on the sofa with that wine, some chinese food/ chocs. So painful, wish I could get a special 'emotion plaster' to stick on and help you feel better soon. XXXX  

Mirra - Fab.... they sound great and you are really selling them to me.   Is Ec sedation or full knock out?  Is DH there now? you been having a nice time?  Your mates partner there now? Or she still getting hassled?  As for SIL she is one year older than me so noe a very young mum!!    She not really a 'women of the world' if you get me.   Yes she has just bought a 400K house when I live in a one bed flat, She works 8 hours a week when I work 40, she has got a beautiful kid and one on the way.. but then she is married to my miserable brother!!!!! I'm not bitter!!  

Linz - My tight brother suggested last Christmas that Xmas is for kids and so we should only buy for the kids from now on!!!! Basket!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Mirra- forgot to say yes of course pop in with wine and cake.... hopefully you won't be having any of the wine though... oh whole bottle for me!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well apparently red wine is v good for womb lining, so, cheers!  

But admittedly, if I get as far as ET I won't be drinking.  

Your SIL sounds a right pain in the cheeks! Stoopid woman - give her a dry slap.   

I'm lying here in me jim-jams toying with the idea of a nap. I work 40hrs too, so it's bizarre to have nothing I have to do. I reckon I'll just get relaxed and start to enjoy it by the time we fly back!

Or I could go for a swim. I dunno.

DH is dozing beside me as I type this! It's getting on - if I do have a nap we'll be eating late...

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Goodness I go to bed get up and you lots have been talking for England,   

Sarah- I'm ok thanks was really tired but feeling better after sleeping now.  Good news at your appointment wasn't it.  Not long then now till you start again....

Miranda- that's a improvement, 4 good ones. Well done.

Linziloo- could you text one friend then ask them to let the others know maybe?  

Talking of xmas and parties...I hate going to them, try to avoid it at all costs and see the child before, stopped seeing sister and bil on xmas day as they're so miserable and don't even offer you a drink. My sister lives two villages away from me and used to go past mine every xmas day when she had dinner with my parents but would never call in for me to see the kids and give them their presents so now I don't even bother asking and just drop them off a few days before.  If I can't gte out of birthdays I usually go straight from work and put on that I'm shattered due to being up since 6am act and then rush off..


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura – I will be d/regging for about 3 weeks, which will take me up to about 20th of Nov and then stimming, so all in all it will probs be mid Dec. If I get that far. V.Scared, but V.excited too. Fingers crossed I get past the first stage this time.

Your SIL sounds like an absolute bl**dy nightmare. Take no bl**dy notice of her   xx

Mirra – Whhooo hoo, four juicy babies!!

Beachgirl – Glad to hear your feeling a bit better. Yeah not long now. By Christmas I might be on my 2ww like you....fingers crossed  

Linz – Don’t feel like you have to tell the whole world at once. Do things at your own pace. When my 1st cyle was abandoned, I was so embarrassed to go back into work. I felt as though the whole world would be talking about me. In reality everybody just feels so wretched for you, as they’re routing for it to work for you and when it doesn’t they don’t know what to say to make it right for you. I would maybe tell one of your closest friends and ask them to sensitively tell the other people that you want to know and say that you’ll talk about it when you’re feeling stronger.

Sending you a massive 

Merse – He didn’t really commit to what my chances were, but he was positive which is what I needed. He’s the first guy that has given me a break and a break is what I needed. I think in reality my chances are slim, but even a slim chance is better then none, hey!! Good luck for your scan babes. Let me know how it goes


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah - Remember you have been preg twice and recently too... so there are eggs in there they just havent worked out how to get them yet!!  Have you ever had a tracked cycle where they just check your follies through a natural cycle? Be interested to know if you produce a nice juicy follies without the drugs interfering?

Mirra - So was it a swim or a snooze... oh glad you told me about red wine.. maybe I should try to start buiding up my lining already??!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah you're right, there's eggs in them there ovaries, its just gettin the beggars out. Mr Kingsland is the man for the job, I can feel it in my waters as my mum would say!! xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!  
Gosh what chatting today!
Linz - so sorry about your test hun   As someone said earlier it may feel to you like failure but you can bet all your friends will have been gunning for you and they will feel upset for you and probably pretty helpless. Most of these people we think we hate would actually love to see us have some good news. Look after yourself.   Bugger everyone at christmas too - do what you want  
Great news Mirra   Sounds really promising  
Swinny - that is fab news too! Think it really helps when a doc just tells you what he thinks is best and is convincing.  
Merse - hope your scan got you the right result  
LB -   Still got the shades?!   Hope those eyes are a bit better today.
Inc - glad your appt is coming round soon.  
Emma and Beach - hang in there girls, everyday is a day nearer to your BFP!  
Been to see my friend today and her gorgeous little boy.  Really enjoyed it but I said to her I can't imagine it if I hadn't been pregnant - still would be avoiding her I think. I think that is the easiest way girls - its just a coping mechanism that we all use. Still came away with a spare Mothercare catalogue today - scary pants!  
Love to all I've missed   
Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Linz   tell people in your own time hon or get someone else to do it for you! 
Mir fantastic news really pleased for you!!! 
Nicks it must have been lovely to do baby talk! 
Had my scan today and they can't explain what happened with AF but I've started Bruserilin as they want me to start straight away!!! Cons said no reason not to start and its pointless waiting so we have!! He said he was worried because of last time but we won't know till we try so its full steam ahead!! Am excited but very nervous!!!  Start stims Wed!!
By the way I hate Christmas as its all about kids and you feel really out of it when you haven't got any, we've always spent in with family as I'm really close to my nieces and nephew but this year if still not preg think we'll take the dog and go to a cottage somewhere!!!
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - I definitely think you should start letting your lining know what to expect, yes! Though I must admit I gave my lining rose this eve. I keep going back to the same restaurant, where they do this gooooorgeous goat's cheese salad with walnuts and sultanas and beansprouts - to die for. And red wine would be strange with that I think. Necking the water like anything though. The heat has great benefits!

Tell you what girls - bit of a ^TMI^ but I keep finding out things about my perimenopausal state. I shall be taking oestrogen after this, because that's the first time I haven't been sore for two bloody years, getting jiggy, I swear. I thought I was just becoming uptight, and I was confused that it was still sore even when I felt relaxed to start with, but now I know - it's lack of oestrogen. Bugger - that simple.

Dr Nicks - hello!
I bet it's lovely - if a little unreal, that you're flicking through Mothercare and haven't had tx to get there! Bloody brilliant though, isn't it? And lovely.   

Merse - yaaaaay! So you ARE starting now? Fabulous - thank cracky for that. Maybe we should have a PR Christmas? Rent a wooden chalet in the Highlands and sit round understanding what it's like for each other and playing silly games?

Sarah - I'm so pleased ou feel confident this time in your consultant - it's half the battle I think.
He'll get those eggs from you if he has to reach in and wring your ovaries with his bare hands! 
Ouch.
On second thoughts...

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Maybe it's worthwhile researching some supps that boost oestrogen.  I must check on the red clover thing, think I read someplace that it boosts oestrogen....  Will report back.  Good tip for jiggy -- jiggy stuff.   In terms of natural lubricants I read that egg white is good, but DH thinks it's disgusting....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ew! Egg white?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Now remember - it was Lewis Randine book on Infertility...   .  It's not exactly exciting, is it...  ?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Egg white... real egg white.... oww!!  

Talking of egg white since taking my dhea/ or possibly due to op? I have had the most amount of ewcm over about 4 days??!! Thats a good thing yes? Its stopped now along with my migraine.. you think the 2 are related? Guess there are lots of changing hormones around ovulation?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

egg white as a lubricant??  Surely if things got really heated it would start to scramble??  euuggghhh...yuck at the thought of it...

Merse -    that you've started tx

Mirra -    on your four evenly sized follies - may they continue to grow and produce some lovely juicy quality eggies

Nicks - It must be quite surreal being able to legitimately look at Mothercare catalogues...I hope you enjoy every minute of it  

LB - Glad your migraine has gone.  Hope you're not drowning in your ewcm.  Whilst stimming I had loads and had to wear panty liners or else it could have got quite embarrassing  

Sarah -    am soooo glad your consultation had a positive outcome

Linz -   tell people in your own time....I know  a lot of them mean well but I found it exhausting last time having to update people at every stage.  Big hugs  

Inc - Not long 'til your Geeta appointment...hope all goes well   

Beachgirl - Hello fellow PUPO lady.  I'm still feeling v negative and am convinced it hasn't worked.  I really wanted to buy a pg test today but managed to convince myself that any result I got now wouldn't be accurate.  Still got AF pains and it all seems very reminiscent of last tx.    that your embies have snuggled in.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emmachoc- we went out for dinner and it was lovely sat there with DH and our embies and am just hoping that it has worked.  I keep analysing every pain etc and am not looking forward to this weekend in case I bleed early like last time.  DH is taking Friday off so he's at home with me in case of.

Don't do a pg test yet   it wouldn't be accurate either way.  I'm not sure whether to buy one nearer the time or wait and see, suppose it all depends if AF comes....don't know about you but it's awful this waiting unsure as to what's happening.

What's your DH's thoughts?  Is he positive or negative?  Mines positive but I keep telling him to remember it might not happen. 

Have you got any other symptoms?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

My DH seems so happy at the moment.....he's so positive it's worked.  When we were out last night with some friends, one of whom is preggers, he seemed really envious when they were talking about the arrival of their new baby.  It this tx fails I know I'll feel so guilty and so upset for DH.  He can't wait to be a Dad and it just seems that it's never going to happen.

The waiting is awful.  I'm really not keen on having to go into the clinic for a pg test.  I'm def going to by a couple of pg test for Sunday and Monday...at least then I'll be prepared for the result.

Glad you had a lovely time last night.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emmachoc-I think I'll do the same if all goes well and test prior to clinic....I've just tripped over the cat's bowl and now feel like I've dislodged them....


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Try not to worry - they've probably implanted by now and are nice and cosy


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Emachoc - fingers crossed for your pregnancy test.  

Nick - are you 8 wks now or so? 

Laura -   

Mir - hope all is going well.    

Am off today....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inconceivable- are you doing anything on your day off?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Have been on ff since I woke up at 10?  Is that a bit sad?  

Was planning to go out and have my hair cut and maybe go for acupuncture and pop to college to put my claim in for September.  And haven't done a thing yet.  Haven't had breakfast yet.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm now dresssed so that's good, at least I look half decent in case I get a knock at the door.  It's miserable here so not doing anything and don't feel up to driving anyway.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I have got dh's bathrobe on...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Must be something catching then.  i can't make mind up whether to have a quick drive out to local shops or not .


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

i'll try do sth.  no good if i stay in the house all day doing nothing...am eating my porridge now so... improving already....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls hope you two actually move from the house today!!!! 
Do you think I should have acupuncture done this week? I've had it the previous two weeks and this will be my first week of stims
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

go for it if you can stand the needles   .  It will relax you....I could not as had loads of injections ie blood tests daily + injections in the evening and then 3 lots of injections during 2 ww.  

10 days until my app....   If I could only somehow have a baby.... Am a bit apprehensive of Geeta's straight talking especially as I have been given a donor speech already and have poor response to stimms and all the usual high fsh  and etc......


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well I don't like it but if it will help me have a response I'll stick needles all over my body!!! 
Is your appoint for nat IVF? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Natural, maybe mildly stimulated this time as body doesn't respond to drugs.  ONly 3 follies on 600 puregon.  Had two follies in my left ovary before stimms, so just waited 3.5 k on 1 extra useless folly...  Doesn't seem to be much point in having heavily stimulated cycles.  Will try go for acu myself... The weather is lousy, though and not sure about driving on motorways when it's raining....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

It does sound interesting maybe something for me to look into if i get a no response again? When I had a scan done yesterday they could see follies does that mean anything? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

it's good.  How many did they see?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

They didn't say not many I don't think but I did say oh theres some there then and they said there are always follies there until you go through the menopause!! I was just relieved there was some there after having no response last time! What do you think? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Where is everyone? xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't know Merse? Expect it will all kick off now I'm going to bed! (which is about now!) Great news about your stims!  
Talk tomorrow
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm here merse!

I have had to get home from work and nip to lakeside to get tim some shirts and my mother a pressie for her birthday. Feeling crap still.  Got really bad neckache, slept on sofa as tim snoring as usual and I'm struggling with sleeping at the moment.    Got sore throat and feeling sorry for my self a bit.  

Beachgirl - I don't think tripping up the cat bowl can dislodge them!  

Emma - Wow dinner with a preg person.. you are a strong woman!!!

Inc - I've heard good thinngs about geeta.  

Hows the rest of the gang? Yes where are you all!


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

God you lot can't half talk. Just had a quick scan through the posts as knackered again. Work manic which is great for my head but not so good on the old body.

Well starting with the good news - had a scan yesterday and have 7 follicles. Bad news is they are a big range in size - 7mm,8mm,9mm,10mm,11mm,12mm,13mm but its still a very good response for me at this stage. Had 4 at this stage last time but at the scan 4 days later one had become dominant and only that had grown so my heart is still in my mouth until Friday.

Have had nightmare today. Was driving back from a meeting at 4pm when I suddenly thought I can't rememember sniffing this morning. Usually sniff at 6.50 am just before I set off for work. Today I had a meeting near to where I live so didn't get up till 7.00. Now my synarel was in my handbag ( always gets put in there after sniffing in the morning incase I get delayed on the way home) my mobile phone alarm had rung and DP confirmed it but I just couldn't remember if I sniffed or not. Anyway stopped the car and sniffed thinking too much has to be the lesser of too evils. For my 7pm I sniffed up one nostril only and will go back to normal tomorrow. Please God I haven't buggered the whole thing up.

Needless to say I am not a happy chappy and really ****** off with myself. I have never done this before and used the same routine with my last two IVF's. Now kicking myself for not making a chart or something to tick. Its easy enough to count vials but i was buggered with the synarel. 

Sorry for the me post - feeling so tired but had to get it out.

Miranda - looking good with the 4 follies

Merse - do hope AF sorts itself out soon

PUPO girls - fingers still crossed for you

Swinny - great news on the tx next cycle

A big hello to everyone else and sorry for the huge moan

Pam x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

What do you all think about seeing follies on my scan is this normal or good news Am so bloody anxious about the whole thing!!!
Laura sleeping on the sofa not good kick Tim on there if he's snoring!! 
Pam don't think it will make any difference i do injections and it says if you forget one don't worry!! Good news about 7 follies though sending  for good even growth  
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse - The follies are good. They will grow with the stimms, naturally eveymonth so many start but only one gets big enought to have an egg but on a stimm cycle more will grow... so those little follies could well be an egg for you... an embie.... a baby!!!!    You can have them counted and thats your androlical count or soemthing. XX 

Pam - Agh! Bloody sniffer, I was a nightmare with mine, I used to worry not enought had gone up and I missed some and had too much..    I don't think its that mportant, if it had to be exact we would be measuring it out I think.  

Nicks - Lazy bones!! Just cos your preg!!! No excuse... get up and tlk to us!

Mirra - Hows the womb lining?  

Love to you all. X


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sorry Merse just realised you are off the mark too. Don't know about whats good or not at the baseline scan but I am sure they wouldn't have started you off if it didn't look ok.

Thanks for the feedback you lot are ace - hopefully I will get away with cocking up one day

Good Luck kiddo

Pam x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Antral follicle count.  Now I wonder what the dr saw on my scan was antral follicle count or I had 2 follies on my left ovary that month.  As it happened only those two grew properly . The third one that developed after day 6 was always legging behind.  I did have 3 eggs at the end, but two embies.  It must have been the egg from the 3d follie that didn't fertilise.  The first two were clear leaders from the start.  This is the first time it happened and I was taking DHEA 3 months previously...I never had it before...

Now, Merse - I am thinking if it's the same thing with you, the ones that she has seen are probably going to lead the way.  

Waffling now..

Bought loads of vits today.  Now taking b1 - for womb lining, good for circulation, too, b6, b12 for fertility, E - upped to 600, which is mega, but apparently fantastic for fertility, 1000 fish oil, 1000 vit C, follic acid 800 mg + pregnacare supps, Dhea x 75, although on occasions 50 mg when I forget, also bought Q10.  I have to have 1/2 littre of water to wash this down...  

Am to order royal jelly tomorrow and pre-seed - Nick, do correct me.  The sperm friendly lubricant, which you used prior to getting your BFP.  There was a wee bit of a debate about good lubricants today on the other thread.  Randine Lewis recommended white egg - did I mention it today here?Can't remember... Many people think it's gross...  Anyhoooo....

Am I overmedicating?    Didn't find Larginine in Holland and Barett today, otherwise would have bought that as well.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Blimey Inc you must have to get up 30 mins earlier to fit in taking all them!!!!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Can't believe this.  Ordered the bloody lubricant and it shows on my receipt that I bought ovulation and pregnancy tests.  Now am i bonkers or sth is wrong here?     

Laura  - I must be mad.  Yes, it's a whole ritual in the morning....  + Started skipping rope again from today...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Darn - missed all the chat! That's the problem with being two hours ahead.

Ya know, I didn't really know what you guys meant by EWCM before - now I do. I'm swimming in the stuff. But still, I say it again Inc - egg white I don't know about over-medicating, as all the stuff you mention is pretty harmless, but you must be rattling!

I've been taking a double dose of selenium for the last month and my womb lining's thin - last time I didn't take that and it was fine - go figure. So I've lost faith with supplements a bit after that. I mean, it's to do with the letrozole, but I'm really annoyed I've spent all that time popping pills and it hasn't done much.

Mind you, I did eat a shedload of brazils last time - they haven't got brazil nuts here.

Beach - you can't dislodge those embies - if they want to stick they'll stick. I was reading a thread where they say an embryo is like a grain of sand in a jam sandwich - you can't dislodge them watever you do. Only they will make up their minds if they want to stick or not. So, no worries!

Laura - poor chick with your poorly head. I think not sleeping well has to be a kind of torture, really I do. Let Tim buy his own shirts! You are POORLY - he needs to o buy you things, like wine and chocs.

Pam - don't worry about missing a sniff. It takes several days after stopping to have a bleed, so I reckon it stays in your body long enough to not worry about just one dose. It's not as if it's doing anything but suppressing - the stims I would worry about, but not the sniffs.
Seven follies is really good - and they are not so very different. It sounds as if you'll have five around the same size - one might overcook and one might undercook. Stay  

Emma - do you test today?   

Merse - follies sound good!

Nicks - you feeling more tired now you're all bumpy?

Rooz, Pin, Bodia, Carole, Odette, and others I've missed - hello!

xxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Mir have you got another scan today? I've just had my first dose of Menopur what a lot of faffing around that is!!! Still in a tizz about the whole thing terrified of no response again I need to try and calm down!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes - just off! I'll let you know how I get on.

The nurses do our jabs, so none of the faff.

Well done on your first stim!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Good luck 
Let us know how you get on!
Lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Mirra - Good luck for scan.  I don't test for another few days...test day is Monday.

Merse - Well done on getting first stimm scan out of the way    that your get lots of juicy follies.  When's your first stimms scan?


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

I'm new to this board but it would seem that maybe I should have checked it out a long time ago. I am currently doing my second IVF cycle in Paris. As with the first time, I reacted poorly. EC was yesterday, out of 8 eggs collected, 2 were immature, 4 didn't fertilise leaving 2 to put back in.

DH is already talking about egg donation as his colleague and his wife had a similar problem, they went to the Eugin in Barcelona, got donated eggs and now they've got twins. I don't want someone elses [email protected] eggs, how dare he tell me that after I'm the one that told him for years that we should get on and start a family just in case there were any problems?  I know I am ranting but I'm just so p1ssed off.

Can anyone tell me what AMH is and how it's measured please cos I want them to give me a clue as to how many more chances we're likely to have?

Thanks

Nix
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Nix

Glad that you're ok.  I only found this thread after searching...did your consultant agree to 2 in the end?


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Nix - my dh was adamant that he didn't want egg donation.  Of course we would all want our own eggs, but it's good to have that as a back up if everything else does not work...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Nix  

I've already replied to your other post on the other thread.

AMH (Anti-Mullerian Hormone) measures your ovarian reserve more accurately than FSH.  It's a blood test that can be taken at any time during the month.  I had mine done in April and it was 8.1pmol/l which means I have low fertility.  AMH can be measured by the following range:

Optimal fertility      28.6 - 48.5 pmol/l
Satisfactory fertility    15.7 - 28.6 pmol/l
Low fertility        2.2 - 15.7 pmol/l
very low             0.0 - 2.2 pmol/l

On my last tx I got 6 eggs and on this tx I got 8 which I was over the moon with.

I have thought about egg donation but I'm not sure it's something I would do.  If I can't get pg through tx then I'll probably adopt.  

  for your ET tomorrow   

Beachgirl - How are you?  I read your diary   for POAS you naughty girl.  Hope you're feeling better


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- still feel like the wolf that ate all the sheep....belly feels full of rocks but have just eaten for first time and haven't been sick yet so heres hoping


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Emma- 6 and 8 eggs is loads...  Well-done girl and fingers crossed for a positive outcome for you....   .


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Thx Inc

Beachgirl - Do you think it's something you've eaten or do you think it could be a symptom?    I'm bunged up again....bl00dy cyclogest


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure- I'm analysing every ache and pain and being pessimistic....know I should be optimistic but will then feel delusional if it doesn't work....wish I could go to sleep and waken up on Tuesday with a positive result.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

You and me both!  It should be called Two Week Torture not Two Week Wait!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Are you planning to be good an wait till test date?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

I think so    I'm busy all day tomorrow so won't get a chance to buy any but I'll buy them on Friday for testing on Monday morning.  No doubt I'll buy a few and will probably sneak in an early one on Sunday morning.  As I'm officially testing only 14 days post EC I'm not sure how accurate POAS will be if I do it early.  My trigger was 5000 of whatever so it should be out of my system now but I'm too scared to test.  My boobs do hurt but less so that a few days ago and I know the only reason they hurt is due to the 400mg of cyclogest I'm shoving into me twice daily    I'm still having period pains in the back which is what I normally get when AF is due so I'm not really holding out much hope.  In short, it's all very reminiscent of last tx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

That's the worst thing Emma, the first time we go through treatment we've no idea what to expect  then when you have another cycle you are aware of how your body felt and every ache and pain or lack of them is analysed to the ninth degree....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'VE GOT

[fly]SIIIIIIIX!!!!!![/fly]

(follicles that is)

Sorry - just had to pop in and tell you guys! Will tell you more later when I'm settled down for the night.

xxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Miranda-thats fantastic news, great stuff x


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Six is fan...dabby....dozy....   Well done


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir thats fantastic!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laxmi (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

Have just started taking dhea have been on it last two weeks.  Has anyone had any reactions to taking it.  Suffer with irregular periods but has been two months since last ivf cycle.  Wondered if the dhea could effect menstrual cycle.  I have also been prescribed humira but don't know whether it is safe to take alongside taking the dhea.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello - I'm back!

Thanks for all your messages gals - I'm feeling great about it, I must say - really positive. Going to have four put back if I get that many embryos!

Inc - I don't think the antral follicle count has too much to do with the way you'll respond - I haven't found that, anyway. They can never see that much on an antral count, so it's best just not to worry about that. It just gives them an indcation of what protocol to do I think.

Nix - don't even TRY to figure out what your DH is thinking! Want to send yourself mad?     Welcome to the thread chickie - it's a great place to be here!
Watch that AMH result - Emma's given you one set of measurements, but the Lister use another, where normal is between 2.2 and 6.8.

Emma - you can't tell by the symptoms! If that were the case it would be easy! Stay with the PMA, PUPO lady...  

Merse, Beach - hi!   

Oh, an Merse and Laura - I'v FINALLY sorted Scrab on the laptop - your goes!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Well-done Miranda!


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Miranda, well done girl, for growing all those follies  It must be doing you some good over there!


Hows the PUPO ladies doing? Hope you're both ok? Emma, keep   not long for you now.

Merse, have you started tx now?

Laura, hows the eyes? Are you ok now?

Hi everyone else!

I need some advice really. Soooo confused about everything  I've been thinking, maybe I should have some more tests done, like ovarian reserve, and immune tests (cos I've got endo, which could mean I've got a higher chance of having an immune problem). Or do you think I'm jumping the gun a bit?
The cons that deals with immune testing has a long waiting list, whereas I could get in more or less straight away for my review with another cons. What shall I do??!!! (By the way, I am a typical Libran and have great difficulty in making decisions about anything!! )

Been having a conversation with my mum earlier, she really winds me up. I've been trying to make her understand that my chances of getting pregnant are crap. She keeps telling me that I'm too pessimistic, and that 'everyone knows that ivf normally works in 3 go's' so to 'think positive'. I've been trying to tell her that my egg quality/quantity is not very good, and therefore my chances are low, but she just won't accept it, aaarrrggghhh! Sometimes I'm sure she thinks that I'm making it up, or exaggerating or something!

Anyway, back on the dhea again, what fun we have! 

Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Inc - I think I'd rather use preseed than egg white   After all you know its clean and sterile - I've never heard of egg white before.  You get a nice applicator that you squirt up - and bob's your uncle!   You do get quite alot though - DH was certainly complaining about the lack of friction     to think it could have all ended in disaster! 
Mirra - fantastic news hunny!    Its looking very promising. At least you can relax a bit now while it all comes together.
Pam -   you too girl!  Great news - when is next scan?
Merse - sounds like you had a good antral count so that's a good thing (still prefer LB's version of 'antral follicle count'  
Emma and Beach - keep holding it together girls - not long now  
LB - boot Tim out of bed onto the couch - you are more important   Hope your head/neck is better soon.
Linz - difficult decisions   we all think at some time it could be something else as well as poor eggs - you just don't know and i don't have the answers.  I had my AMH done via the internet as I just wanted all the cards on the table in front of me and it helped to compare with others who got lucky or didn't.
Nix - welcome! Sorry about your hard time.   Are you on 2WW now then?  maybe ICSI would be better for you if this one isn't the one for you   If you get FSH, inhibin B and AMH done it will give you some idea of your ovarian reserve which won't change anything but at least it might help you come to a decision. they don't offer it everywhere though. You need to rule out all your natural chances before even considering DE and if you had 8 eggs this time I'm sure you have a lot more room to make some changes.
Lax - DHEA is present in your body anyway so unlikely to cause too many side effects at the dose we take - Humira on the other hand - well its strong stuff but I'm sure you are in expert hands  I'd check with them
Been out to lunch and shopping today with a friend.  Don't want to go back to work now....   Felt a bit sick this am too    Also very constipated and came home with lactulose, prunes and dates - going to make a loaf and substitute lactulose for sugar!  
Have MW appt tomorrow at GP's so might find out a bit more about this baby business!
Hello to all the others I've missed  
Love Nicks


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113574.new#new


----------

